# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  2nd National Grow Out Event 2009

## Ajik Raffles

Inilah project pertama Kolam Kegiatan KOI's!!! viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=0

*Bekerja sama dengan Jakarta Koi Centre/Sunter Koi dan Feikoi Centre, dengan penuh antusias Majalah KOI's menggelar 2nd National Grow Out Event 2009!!!*

40 ekor high quality shiro utshuri, berukuran 12 - 15 cm dari Ogata Koi Farm akan dibesarkan selama 4 bulan di kolam semen (_concrete pond_) berkapasitas 25 ton. Kolam berkonsep _purification with fully aeration n finishing by bakki shower 3 or 4 tray_  yang dirancang khusus untuk memaksimalkan pertumbuhan Koi dengan dukungan teknologi Rotary Drum Filter (RDF) Jerman sebagai filter mekanik.

*Selama 4 bulan, terhitung sejak 1 Juni - 30 September 2009, 40 ekor shiro utshuri ini akan diberi high quality pakan "Sugiyama" persembahan Jakarta Koi Centre.*

Ogata Koi Farm dikenal luas sebagai salah satu penghasil shiro utshuri terkemuka disamping koi - koi ginrin berkualitas (Lihat wawancara Manabu Ogata dengan Majalah KOI's edisi 2). Sebagai langkah awal membuka hubungan persahabatan dengan penggemar koi dalam komunitas KOI's, Ogata San mengirimkan koi - koi ini melalui Jakarta Koi Centre dan Feikoi Centre.

Tanpa banyak berpanjang lebar, nikmatilah shiro utshuri dengan kualitas shiroji di atas rata - rata (sambil menunggu foto - fato satuannya)





Koi - koi ini empat bulan kemudian bisa menjadi milik anda para penggemar koi yang budiman, tentu saja dengan syarat dan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Harga Jual/Beli Rp 2,500,000 per ekor
2. Dapat dicicil selama 4x dengan cicilan tahap awal Rp 1,000,000 dan cicilan berikutnya Rp 500,000 per bulan
3. Anda ingin membeli tunai? Tentu saja cash discount sebesar 10% menjadi milik anda. Koi - koi cantik ini akan menjadi koleksi anda hanya dengan Rp 2,250,000    
4. Anda anggota KOI's teregister? Potongan harga sebesar 10% layak dinikmati, baik untuk pembelian tunai maupun kredit (tidak berlaku double discount: cash & KOI's teregister). Maklum Fee majalah cuma 10%
5. Hanya 35 ekor dari 40 ekor ini yang akan dilepas pada tahap awal. Lima ekor lainnya sebagai garansi penggantian apabila selama 4 bulan terdapat risiko kematian.
6. Bila semuanya berjalan tanpa masalah, kelima koi ini akan dilelang pada akhir kegiatan
7. Hadiah menarik berupa 1 ekor Shiro Utshuri pilihan Manabu Ogata akan menjadi pemenang GO ini. (Hanya sayangnya, Ogata san tidak bisa hadir langsung untuk menjadi juri event ini)

Nah, tunggu apa lagi? Tentu saja tunggu Foto dan "Rules of The Games" yang akan diposting kemudian. Capek deh....!!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Ikutan pak   ::   ::   ::  .                                                                                                                                    shiro ogata   yesss......  ::                                                                                                                                                     lokasi kolam tolong diinformasikan pak.   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Ikutan pak                                                                                                                                    shiro ogata   yesss......                                                                                                                                                     lokasi kolam tolong diinformasikan pak.


Pakar nya shiro...ga buang2 waktu....langsung daftar ..   :: 
Lokasi kolam di jln Wijaya 1 no 64

----------


## luki

jik.... gw ikut daftar ya.....

----------


## hartono_88

om...jadi satuannya kapan di posting?

kasi kabar ke semuanya donk.biar gak telat milih nya.

----------


## isman

wah mantap bisa di cicil 4 kali lagi ikuuut

----------


## Ajik Raffles

mudah2an dalam waktu 2-3 hari foto satuannya sudah diterima. Untuk pemilihannya akan diberikan jeda waktu, biar semua bisa dapat kesempatan untuk lirik2 jagoannya

----------


## rvidella

> jik.... gw ikut daftar ya.....



dari semua acara KOI-S, bisa menarik perhatian sesepuh ini ... salut ...

 ::

----------


## dattairadian

n g i k u t a n . . .

----------


## Soegianto

wah senior pada kumpul..............
om datta sdh sembuh ? mudah2an dapt shiro langsung sehat  ::

----------


## arungtasik

ikuuut....

----------


## BeauKoi

ini kan di jual 2.5jt...
apa yang menentukan siapa yang dapet giliran pertama???
bingung juga

----------


## dennywahyudi8383

Tawaran yg menarik...tp msh dpikir...uangny  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ini shiro, pengalaman2 sebelumnya varietas ini sukar ditebak perkembangannya. Jadi saya tidak akan menentukan pemilihan berdasarkan grup. Semua bebas milih berdasarkan first come first serve. Waktunya aja yang akan ditentukan beberapa hari setelah posting foto satuannya

Surprise nih, banyak pendekar yang turun gunung. 

FYI, Ikan2 ini punya kualitas shiroji yang luar biasa. Konon sudah melewati tiga tahap culling.Ogata punya kebiasaan melakukan culling tiga tahap, pertama seleksi pertumbuhan. Kedua seleksi pola, ketiga tategoi. Nah ikan2 ini masuk dalam kolam tategoi yg green housenya terpisah

Masuk dalam green house yang sama shiro juara ketiga wakagoi yg sekarang bermukim damai di bintaro. Beruntung para juri kita boleh melakukan hand picked di kolam ini. Beberapa diantara pilihannya dikirim mengikuti wakagoi. Hasilnya: Jakarta Koi Centre meraih juara umum. Berita mengenai ini lebih lengkap ada di edisi 5 majalah KOI-S mendatang... 

Ikan2 ini awalnya masih akan disimpan JKC dan belum akan dikeluarkan dalam waktu dekat. Tapi ketika majalah wawancara pak soegi sunter beliau berjanji akan memberi koi's ikan2 kualitas baik dari ogata. Dengan bantuan p sugi fei akhirnya JKC merelakan ikan2 ini. Bukan itu saja JKC juga membantu menyediakan pakan berkualitas dan fasilitas pembayaran secara bertahap

Demikian sekilas infonya

----------


## rvidella

hidup JKC
hidup KOI-S
hidup Fei Koi
hidup Ogata 

jadi kita bisa belajar shiro deh ....

pengalaman nisai ogata GO ... overall, shiro waktu itu varietas yang kualitas nya paling baik menurut pandangan nubie

hehehehehehehehe

----------


## Kokok

Hmmmm, Good good good, tp kalau ikutan lelang suka terlambat melulu, kita tunggu kelanjutannya

----------


## ad666

> Hmmmm, Good good good, tp kalau ikutan lelang suka terlambat melulu, kita tunggu kelanjutannya


yang pasti yang ini bukan lelang om, siapa cepat dia dapat . .   ::

----------


## aboed

Gue DAFTAR ya BOsssss

----------


## dattairadian

> wah senior pada kumpul..............
> om datta sdh sembuh ? mudah2an dapt shiro langsung sehat


justru ini salah satu obatnya pak sugi...  :P   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Gue DAFTAR ya BOsssss


Busyet dah, pada turun gunung semua

----------


## YudiHP

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> jik.... gw ikut daftar ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> dari semua acara KOI-S, bisa menarik perhatian sesepuh ini ... salut ...


Mau ngetest kolem baru ?
akhirnya .. setelah ngubek2 empang dan kolam di pedalaman .. nggak dapet2 .. cape deeeehh...  ::

----------


## valmh

mau coba kolam baru sambil belajar shiro ahhhh .. aku ikut ya boss !  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

nunggu foto atu atu nya d om...
sekaligus waktu daftarnya...

----------


## teguh ws

Saya daftar Om...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Posting hadiah juaranya dulu ya....

Sebagai ilustrasi, ini adalah hadiah untuk Grand Champion. Shiro Utshuri berukuran 20 cm+ yang datang dari green house yang sama, tetapi beda kolam karena berasal dari offspring sebelumnya. Apa perlu kita ikutsertakan ke Blitar dulu?   ::

----------


## adepe

mau itutttttt.... 
n mau ikan juaranya...   ::   ::   ::  ...

----------


## Soegianto

::  boleh juga tuch idenya ................diiikutkan show  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sambil menunggu foto satuannya diposting, saya mau melakukan penarikan 5 ekor ikan yang akan dijadikan reserve sendainya dalam masa 4 bulan terjadi risiko kematian. Biar tidak bias saya akan lakukan secara random (mudah-mudahan bisa dipercaya) ya dengan cara berikut:
-. Saya minta tolong om Soegi untuk menyebut 5 angka (1 - 40) dan PM ke om Beryl
-. Setelah itu om Soegi harap konfirmasi ke forum ini ya dan segera akan posting ke 40 ekor ikan
-. Setelah saya posting, harap om beryl posting nomor pilihan p Soegi. Ikan - ikan dengan nomor itu yang akan saya jadikan reserve

Ok, tq om soegi dan om beryl

----------


## Koi Lovers

waduh hadiah juaranya yang bikin ngga tahan nihhh
asli bikin ngiler ler ler

----------


## rvidella

> Sambil menunggu foto satuannya diposting, saya mau melakukan penarikan 5 ekor ikan yang akan dijadikan reserve sendainya dalam masa 4 bulan terjadi risiko kematian. Biar tidak bias saya akan lakukan secara random (mudah-mudahan bisa dipercaya) ya dengan cara berikut:
> -. Saya minta tolong om Soegi untuk menyebut 5 angka (1 - 40) dan PM ke om Beryl
> -. Setelah itu om Soegi harap konfirmasi ke forum ini ya dan segera akan posting ke 40 ekor ikan
> -. Setelah saya posting, harap om beryl posting nomor pilihan p Soegi. Ikan - ikan dengan nomor itu yang akan saya jadikan reserve
> 
> Ok, tq om soegi dan om beryl



terus penyusunan ikan ini no 1 dan ikan itu no berapa? siapa yang nentuin om ajik?

om soegi lagi ... om soegi lagi ...   ::  
eh ogata ada duo sugi dan soegi ... yang pendeta apa ulama?   ::   ::

----------


## Kokok

kapan ya? masih lama nggak?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mudah - mudahan, hari ini atau paling lambat besok ikan sudah bisa diposting
Shiro ini sudah berada di Jakarta sejak 11/4 dan berlabuh di Caringin
Kemaren ikan ini sudah dibawa ke Cakung (Feikoi) dan sudah bisa dilihat
P Soegi mengundang open house pada hari Sabtu dan Minggu
Sayang karena beliau ada tugas di Blitar, tidak bisa menemani langsung

Acara pilih - pilih ikan ditargetkan Senen, 27/4...
Saya akan umumkan segera jadwalnya

----------


## este

Kalo beli putus bisa pak.?/

Sepertinya menarik nih...    ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Om Ajik, buka aja pendaftarannya sekarang dan pilih berdasarkan no. Urut pendaftar..usul doank

----------


## rvidella

> Om Ajik, buka aja pendaftarannya sekarang dan pilih berdasarkan no. Urut pendaftar..usul doank


wah bener bener ALL-SESEPUH Thread

kalo basket, thread ini ALL-STAR nya .... keluar semua booooo
Sekjen telah bersabda ... ayo pak ajik .... GONG!!!!!!

----------


## Kete

Kenapa acara ini mengundang begitu banyak sesepuh turun gunung  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

terimakasih buat teman2 koi mania  ::  yg mendukung event ini.
lengkaplah pembelajaran kalau......suhu2,,,,,,,,,,,senior2 & yunior...............hobies yg di forum dg silent mode,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ::  
dan lebih lengkap kalau kru bonex dr berbagai kota di indonesia   ::   pada ikut serta pasti akan lebih meriah :P 
ayo om ajik please hr ini di upload yah tks

----------


## Soegianto

kelupaan   ::  
sy sdh pm om beryl kasih 5 no acak   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Om Ajik, buka aja pendaftarannya sekarang dan pilih berdasarkan no. Urut pendaftar..usul doank


lha? bukannya udah dibuka pendaftarannya?   ::   :P

----------


## Soegianto

benter lagi om datta 
ini lg ngeroptin om ajik utk up load imagenya  ::  

om chivas juga sdh lihat langsung ..........kayaknya mau joint ne :P

----------


## teguh ws

Yang indent sudah 9 neh: abi serpong, luki, isman, datta, arungtasik, aboed, valmh, teguh ws, adepe...

Bakalan meriah......murah abis...!!!!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*INILAH HITAM PUTIH SHIRO UTSHURI!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04, OS-05*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-06, OS-07, OS-08, OS-09, OS-10*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-13, OS-14, OS-15*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-17, OS-18, OS-19, OS-20*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-21, OS-22, OS-23, OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-26, OS-27, OS-28, OS-29, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-31, OS-32, OS-33, OS-34, OS-35*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-36, OS-37, OS-38, OS-39, OS-40*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Total tersedia 40 ekor shiro utshuri, tetapi hanya 35 ekor yang bisa dipilih. 5 ekor akan menjadi cadangan bila terjadi risiko cacat, sakit, atau mati.

Pemilihan kelima ekor koi cadangan dilakukan secara acak, saya sudah meminta p soegi mengirimkan PM ke om Beryl nomor - nomor koi yang akan menjadi cadangan, sekarang tinggal menunggu postingan om beryl di forum ini, berapa nomor - nomornya...




> Sambil menunggu foto satuannya diposting, saya mau melakukan penarikan 5 ekor ikan yang akan dijadikan reserve sendainya dalam masa 4 bulan terjadi risiko kematian. Biar tidak bias saya akan lakukan secara random (mudah-mudahan bisa dipercaya) ya dengan cara berikut:
> -. Saya minta tolong om Soegi untuk menyebut 5 angka (1 - 40) dan PM ke om Beryl
> -. Setelah itu om Soegi harap konfirmasi ke forum ini ya dan segera akan posting ke 40 ekor ikan
> -. Setelah saya posting, harap om beryl posting nomor pilihan p Soegi. Ikan - ikan dengan nomor itu yang akan saya jadikan reserve
> 
> Ok, tq om soegi dan om beryl


Silakan om beryl. Saatnya anda beraksi   ::   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

kapan gong ditabuh???
ikannya mantap2 bo
ikut ngga ya......................

----------


## dattairadian

> Yang indent sudah 9 neh: abi serpong, luki, isman, datta, arungtasik, aboed, valmh, teguh ws, adepe...


kayaknya ini jadi nomer urut pendaftaran 1 s/d 9 ya?

----------


## Soegianto

trimakasih pak ajik sudah repot2 nih utk upload fotonya  ::  
silahkan om beryl & tks juga   ::

----------


## beryl

Halo all,

Berikut nomer2 acak yg dikirimkan pak Sugi ke saya adalah 5, 13, 22, 29 dan 37.

Salam,

----------


## teguh ws

Mestinya.....  ::   ::  ....dan mestinya juga, yang milih duluan.....  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Halo all,
> 
> Berikut nomer2 acak yg dikirimkan pak Sugi ke saya adalah 5, 13, 22, 29 dan 37.
> 
> Salam,


Ok, tq om Beryl, jadi koi dengan kode OS-05, OS-13, OS-22, OS-29 dan OS-37 tidak bisa dipilih dan akan menjadi koi cadangan.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*2nd NATIONAL GROW OUT EVENT
RULES OF THE GAME*


*2nd  National Grow Out Event 2009* adalah ajang bagi penggemar koi untuk meningkatkan kemampuan memilih dan mengapresiasi koi dengan cara membesarkan bersama koi  koi dari penangkar yang sama, ukuran yang relatif sama dalam kolam yang sama dengan pakan dan perlakuan yang sama selama 4 bulan. 


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
40 ekor koi disediakan penyelenggara untuk kegiatan ini dengan spesifikasi:
Varietas		: Shiro Utshuri
Umur			: Tosai 
Ukuran			: 12  15 cm
Penangkar (Breeder)	:  Ogata Koi Farm

*Koi  koi ini tersedia berkat kerja sama majalah KOI-S dengan Jakarta Koi Centre dan Feikoi Centre sebagai mitra yang mendatangkan, mengurus izin masuk dan menghandling selama masa karantina hingga pengiriman ke kolam kegiatan*


*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini akan dimulai tanggal 01 Juni  30 September 2009
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam semen berkapasitas 25 ton di Sekretariat KOIs, Jl. Wijaya I No. 64, Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan 
3. Majalah KOIs akan berusaha sebaik  baiknya menyukseskan kegiatan ini dengan memberikan perawatan maksimum dan pengawasan intensif. Majalah akan memberikan penggantian dengan koi yang sudah dipersiapkan sebelumnya apabila selama kegiatan terdapat ikan yang sakit, cacat atau mati
4. Tidak ada jaminan koi betina
5. Koi akan diiberikan pakan impor merek Sugiyama, kombinasi Hi-Grow dan Super Hi-Grow
6. Selama kegiatan peserta dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi secara langsung tapi tidak diperkenankan mengangkat koi untuk meminimumkan stres 
7. Peserta yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali
8. Setelah periode kegiatan selama 4 bulan, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan keindahan keseluruhan (bukan hanya pertumbuhannya saja) 


*PESERTA*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia


*AGENDA*
20/04/09  31/05/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
27/04/09  31/05/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
27/04/09  31/08/09, Masa Pembayaran Ikan
01/06/09  31/09/09, Masa kegiatan 
01/10/09  07/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
08/10/09 	         , Pengumuman Pemenang


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
1. Sebelum pemilihan Peserta dianjurkan melihat langsung koi  koi di:
	Feikoi Centre
	Jl. Cempaka I Blok C1 No. 37
	Perum Taman Modern Cakung
	Jakarta Timur
	T: 021  468 36307, 0813 9911 9933
	Contact Person: Soegianto
2. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai hari Senin, 27 April 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Batas akhir pemilihan adalah tanggal 31 Mei 2009 atau lebih cepat bila semua koi sudah terpilih.
3. Tersedia 40 koi untuk dipilih tetapi hanya 35 ekor yang bisa dipilih. Sisa 5 ekor akan menjadi cadangan apabila selama kegiatan ada koi yang mati, cacat atau sakit.
4. Koi cadangan dipilih secara acak dan ditetapkan koi  koi dengan kode: OS-05, OS-13, OS-22, OS-29 dan OS-37 

5. Koi cadangan tetap akan dinilai apabila ternyata statusnya menjadi koi pengganti
6. Koi yang dipilih setelah batas akhir pemilihan bisa tetap di keeping dalam satu kolam tetapi tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penjurian
7. Koi dipilih berdasarkan foto yang dapat dilihat di halaman sebelumnya dari forum ini
8. Pemilihan dilakukan dengan cara _first come frist serve_ melalui di forum ini. Yang diposting adalah kode koi dan cara pembayarannya. Misal: OS  01 tunai atau OS  02 kredit
9. Koi terpilih resmi dan sah milik partisipan setelah dikonfirmasi penyelenggara


*HARGA*
Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp 2,500,000* per ekor, sudah termasuk pakan dan biaya perawatan selama masa kegiatan tetapi belum termasuk ongkos kirim dari lokasi kegiatan ke kota tujuan peserta.

Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai dengan cash discount sebesar 10% atau diangsur dengan pola pembayaran:
Pembayaran I (Pada saat booking koi/Mei)	Rp 1,000,000
Pembayaran II (Juni 2009)			Rp 500,000
Pembayaran III (Juli 2009)			Rp 500,000
Pembayaran IV (Agustus 2009)		Rp 500,000

Bagi anggota KOIs teregister akan mendapat potongan harga 10% baik untuk pembelian tunai atau diangsur. Khusus yang diangsur, pembayaran ke IV menjadi Rp 250,000 

*10% dari penjualan koi akan diberikan ke Majalah KOI-S untuk mendukung kegiatannya*


*PEMBAYARAN*
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening Feikoi Centre:
BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto

Dengan cara menyebut kode ikan dan tahap pembayarannya (bila diangsur)


*JURI*
-. Soegianto  feikoi centre
-. Sugiarto Budiono  Jakarta Koi Centre (menunggu konfirmasi)
-. Sven Keller  Koi Collection (menunggu konfirmasi)
-. KOIs  akan ditentukan kemudian


*HADIAH*
Terdapat 2 kategori pemenang dengan hadiah masing  masing, yaitu:
1. Grand Champion, dengan hadiah berupa:
a. 1 ekor koi varietas Shiro Utshuri dari Ogata Koi Farm 
b. Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat di transfer ke pihak lain

2. Reserve Grand Champion, dengan hadiah berupa:
Bebas berlangganan majalah KOIS selama 6 edisi yang dapat di transfer ke pihak lain

Hadiah masih mungkin bertambah bergantung sponsor

*Hadiah:*

----------


## Soegianto

PEMBAYARAN
Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening Feikoi Centre:
BCA Cabang Ujung Genteng
A/C No. 624  0110235
a/n Soegianto

ralat
BCA ujung MENTENG

tks

----------


## adepe

> Sisa 5 ekor akan menjadi cadangan apabila selama kegiatan ada koi yang mati, cacat atau sakit.


om, definisi cacat-nya apa aja ya?
kalo ada red spot/muncul hi, apakah masuk kategori cacat?


thanks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Sisa 5 ekor akan menjadi cadangan apabila selama kegiatan ada koi yang mati, cacat atau sakit.
> 
> 
> om, definisi cacat-nya apa aja ya?
> kalo ada red spot/muncul hi, apakah masuk kategori cacat?
> 
> 
> thanks


cacat permanen om, seperti karena sesuatu hal terbentur dan bengkok yang tidak bisa pulih lagi...

----------


## teguh ws

Hebat juga ya....5 nomer acaknya bisa nyabut beberapa ekor yang pantas diperebutkan....  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

pagi pak...........
gak tidur yah dr malam...... hbs lihat shiro???????????
pagi2 wish posying ?
blm b oleh pilih pak  ::  
diluar no acak mash oke2 lah pak  ::

----------


## teguh ws

Semalem habis lihat shiro....ketemu "shiro".....mabuk deh...  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

hihiiiiii
pemilihannya senin pak jam 12.00 waktu server jadi jamnnya hrs cocokin dulu

----------


## teguh ws

Nama lengkapnya "shiro santi sinaga".....mabuk kan???   ::

----------


## Soegianto

shiro santi sinaga". sdh pulang pak minggu lalu

yang GO ini shiro utsuri widya lunamayawati

sdh ada yg dincar yah ?????
wah mr java koi mau sikat berapa ekor nih ? seremmmmmmmmm :P

----------


## teguh ws

Ngimongnya ntar saja di blitar ya....sambil lihat-lihat "shiro" blitar.....

----------


## Soegianto

shiro blitar yg mana mas ??????
oke d
sy mau siap2 jalan...........

tp kayaknya om teguh ni lg prepair nih mau ambil gc di GO shironya yah ...
mantap2  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

waduuuhh
no.22 'ketangkep'.....
favoritku......

liat2 lagi ah... :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hebat juga ya....5 nomer acaknya bisa nyabut beberapa ekor yang pantas diperebutkan....


Ini ilmu penerawangan kelas tinggi, pak...
Bayangkan, waktu foto pak soegi lagi sibuk terima order dari sana - sini..
Jadilah saya foto ditemenin asistennya... acak aja, mana yang ketangkep duluan...
Hasilnya saya langsung bawa tanpa dipertunjukan lagi...
Waktu ngurutin, sudah tidak di cakung lagi.. jadi sama sekali p soegi gak tahu
Tapi ketika diminta sebut nomor, dia bisa tahu nomor - nomor koi yang layak diperebutkan...
Begitu tinggi ilmu penerawangan pendekar koi ini...  ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> waduuuhh
> no.22 'ketangkep'.....
> favoritku......
> 
> liat2 lagi ah... :P


good eyes   ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

> dattairadian
>    Dipost: Jumat Apr 24, 2009 1:26 pm
> 
> Re: 2nd National Grow Out Event 2009
> [quote:2srcuxmp]Koi Lovers menulis:
> waduuuhh
> no.22 'ketangkep'.....
> favoritku......
> 
> liat2 lagi ah...


good eyes  [/quote:2srcuxmp]

tersandung ui di***** ama juri LCJ ZNA   ::  (btw congrats ya pak   ::  )
saya masih newbie pak,blon ngerti apa-apa,cuma demen ajah...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Waduh hampir ketinggalan kreta argo... 

Kok ada yang disimpan yah...hi..hi..hi...  ::  

IKUT daftar.... 

Shiro Ogata bagus...service ramah...bersahabat...!
Sharing: saya punya shiro ogata 29 cm blon setahun (lupa pernah diappresiasi) sudah 51cm, normal kah?   ::

----------


## Soegianto

koi mania hari ini makan siangnya di geser dikit yah jamnya krn :

Pemilihan dilakukan mulai hari Senin, 27 April 2009, jam 12.00 waktu server forum KOIs. Batas akhir pemilihan adalah tanggal 31 Mei 2009 atau lebih cepat bila semua koi sudah terpilih.

 ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Udah hitung mundur ya.... Ini available list pada saat sebelum race dimulai,
OS - 1 --> 
OS - 2 -->
OS - 3 -->
OS - 4 -->
OS - 5 --> cadangan
OS - 6 -->
OS - 7 -->
OS - 8 -->

OS - 9 --> 
OS - 10 -->
OS - 11 -->
OS - 12 -->
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 14 -->
OS - 15 -->
OS - 16 -->

OS - 17 --> 
OS - 18 -->
OS - 19 -->
OS - 20 -->
OS - 21 --> 
OS - 22 --> cadangan   ::  
OS - 23 -->
OS - 24 -->

OS - 25 --> 
OS - 26 -->
OS - 27 -->
OS - 28 -->
OS - 29 --> cadangan 
OS - 30 -->    
OS - 31 -->
OS - 32 -->

OS - 33 --> 
OS - 34 -->
OS - 35 -->
OS - 36 -->
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 -->    
OS - 39 -->
OS - 40 -->

Jangan lupa posting kode ikan + term of payment-nya ya... Tks   ::

----------


## adepe

*OS32 kredit*...adepe

----------


## valmh

OS  10 tunai

----------


## Kete

OS-20 tunai

----------


## luki

Jik, 

GW booked *OS34 payment Cash
*
Tks

----------


## abiserpong

OS - 40 tunai

----------


## edwin

6 kredit

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rekapitulasi Peserta setelah 20 menit

OS - 1 --> 
OS - 2 -->
OS - 3 -->
OS - 4 -->
OS - 5 --> cadangan
OS - 6 --> edwin, cicil --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 7 -->
OS - 8 -->

OS - 9 --> 
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 11 -->
OS - 12 -->
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 14 -->
OS - 15 -->
OS - 16 -->

OS - 17 --> 
OS - 18 -->
OS - 19 -->
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> 
OS - 22 --> cadangan   ::  
OS - 23 -->
OS - 24 -->

OS - 25 --> 
OS - 26 -->
OS - 27 -->
OS - 28 -->
OS - 29 --> cadangan 
OS - 30 -->    
OS - 31 -->
OS - 32 --> adepe, cicil --> rp 2,250,000

OS - 33 --> 
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000 
OS - 35 -->
OS - 36 -->
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 -->    
OS - 39 -->
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Next? Jangan lupa posting kode ikan + term of payment-nya ya... Tks   ::

----------


## teguh ws

OS-39 Tunai

----------


## Soegianto

ekapitulasi Peserta setelah 20 menit

bantu update

OS - 1 -->
OS - 2 -->
OS - 3 -->
OS - 4 -->
OS - 5 --> cadangan
OS - 6 --> edwin, cicil --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 7 -->
OS - 8 -->

OS - 9 -->
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 11 -->
OS - 12 -->
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 14 -->
OS - 15 -->
OS - 16 -->

OS - 17 -->
OS - 18 -->
OS - 19 -->
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 -->
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 23 -->
OS - 24 -->

OS - 25 -->
OS - 26 -->
OS - 27 -->
OS - 28 -->
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 30 -->
OS - 31 -->
OS - 32 --> adepe, cicil --> rp 2,250,000

OS - 33 -->
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 35 -->
OS - 36 -->
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 -->
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14, OS-15*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-17, OS-18, OS-19*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-21, OS-23, OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-26, OS-27, OS-28, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-31, OS-33, OS-35*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-36, OS-38*

----------


## dattairadian

OS-21 (nyicil dunks   ::  )

----------


## adepe

> *YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*
> 
> *Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*
> 
> 
> *Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09, OS-10*
> 
> 
> *Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14, OS-15*
> ...


om... yg nomor 32 jangan dikemana-manain lagi donk hiks...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

aboed --> OS-38 (inazuma moooiy) - nyicil juga

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000


*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14, OS-15*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-17, OS-18, OS-19*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-23, OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-26, OS-27, OS-28, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-31, OS-33, OS-35*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-36*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om... yg nomor 32 jangan dikemana-manain lagi donk hiks...


Sorry om, sudah di revisi ya... tq

----------


## iggy

hi.... sy mau ikut bergabung di event ini.........
sy iggy 
tinggal di jakarta 
sebentar saya pilih dulu ikannya.
trim

----------


## valmh

> aboed --> OS-38 (inazuma moooiy) - nyicil juga


weleh2 kang Aboed ... inazuma lagi kang, jadi _dejavu_ neh kita ...   ::

----------


## rvidella

fur Koi-S, Ogata, JKC, Fei Koi, and myself   ::  

ultah di tgl 15 ... so #15 is my final answer ... mudah-mudahan beli 1, pulang bawa 2   ::  

hard cash!!!

----------


## iggy

os 31 tunai  pak moderator saya ambil
tks

----------


## Soegianto

:P hi sdh mulai seruuuu yah......
group bonex mana yah kog belom muncullllll  ::  
 :P   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> fur Koi-S, Ogata, JKC, Fei Koi, and myself   
> 
> ultah di tgl 15 ... so #15 is my final answer ... mudah-mudahan beli 1, pulang bawa 2   
> 
> hard cash!!!



sorry gak ke baca perwakilan  bonex jktnya sdh hadir  ::

----------


## mrbunta

Ikuttt.  No 17 ---- cicilan

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

Terimakasih kepada para anggota forum yang telah berpartisipasi  ::  
Berikut update peserta per 29/4/09

OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 12
Total Cadangan: 05
Total booked: 17
Sisa: 23


*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-18, OS-19*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-23, OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-26, OS-27, OS-28, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-33, OS-35*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-36*

----------


## Nachacha

ikutan ---> OS-19 (nyicil)

----------


## edwin

seru nih para bintang 5 ikutan....

----------


## edwin

eh, salah deh, bintang 6....

----------


## aboed

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> aboed --> OS-38 (inazuma moooiy) - nyicil juga
> 
> 
> weleh2 kang Aboed ... inazuma lagi kang, jadi _dejavu_ neh kita ...


Hua hahaha.........sure Boss.....    ::

----------


## irsan

OS23 --kredit   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

Terimakasih kepada para anggota forum yang telah berpartisipasi  ::  
Berikut update peserta per 29/4/09

OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 14
Total Cadangan: 05
Total booked: 19
Available: 21


*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-18*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-26, OS-27, OS-28, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-33, OS-35*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-36*

----------


## ronnie

hmm...yg mana ya,,  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> hmm...yg mana ya,,


jangan ragu2 pak
nti hmmmmm....trus diambil org ld d  ::

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by ronnie
> 
> hmm...yg mana ya,, 
> 
> 
> jangan ragu2 pak
> nti hmmmmm....trus diambil org ld d



gue udah menang yah?
ah senangnyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## odil kokoy

Ikutan  OS 33. nyicil  yah...... ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

Iya neh bingung...
jagoanku udah dipilih yg laen..
Cri wangsit dlu ah...  ::

----------


## ekawiyandi

> Iya neh bingung...
> jagoanku udah dipilih yg laen..
> Cri wangsit dlu ah...


cari wangsit atau tanya isti??????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

> cari wangsit atau tanya isti??????


....... ::  .......
Dua-duanya mas eka....  ::

----------


## Soegianto

cari wangsit  ..... kelamaan yg dituju sdh hilang
tanya isti?.......... di suruh cari wangsit

 ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

mau ambil 33 dah keduluan kang odilkokoy..,  ::  

saya ambil yg paling kecil no.26 utk pembuktian katanya yg tosainya kecil biasanya betinaa..,  ::  
bayarnya nyicil..  ::

----------


## mrbunta

kalau di sini pangsit banyak om
mau mau mau

----------


## Soegianto

> kalau di sini pangsit banyak om
> mau mau mau


  ::   ::  kog jadi pangsit ?

----------


## odil kokoy

> mau ambil 33 dah keduluan kang odilkokoy..,  
> 
> saya ambil yg paling kecil no.26 utk pembuktian katanya yg tosainya kecil biasanya betinaa..,  
> bayarnya nyicil..


Maaf seribu maaf  ::     tapi OS 26 juga oke punya tuh boss......  ::

----------


## Soegianto

[quote="Ajik Raffles"]Inilah project pertama Kolam Kegiatan KOI's!!! http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4326&start=0

*Bekerja sama dengan Jakarta Koi Centre/Sunter Koi dan Feikoi Centre, dengan penuh antusias Majalah KOI's menggelar 2nd National Grow Out Event 2009!!!*

40 ekor high quality shiro utshuri, berukuran 12 - 15 cm dari Ogata Koi Farm akan dibesarkan selama 4 bulan di kolam semen (_concrete pond_) berkapasitas 25 ton. Kolam berkonsep _purification with fully aeration n finishing by bakki shower 3 or 4 tray_  yang dirancang khusus untuk memaksimalkan pertumbuhan Koi dengan dukungan teknologi Rotary Drum Filter (RDF) Jerman sebagai filter mekanik.

*Selama 4 bulan, terhitung sejak 1 Juni - 30 September 2009, 40 ekor shiro utshuri ini akan diberi high quality pakan "Sugiyama" persembahan Jakarta Koi Centre.*

Ogata Koi Farm dikenal luas sebagai salah satu penghasil shiro utshuri terkemuka disamping koi - koi ginrin berkualitas (Lihat wawancara Manabu Ogata dengan Majalah KOI's edisi 2). Sebagai langkah awal membuka hubungan persahabatan dengan penggemar koi dalam komunitas KOI's, Ogata San mengirimkan koi - koi ini melalui Jakarta Koi Centre dan Feikoi Centre.

Tanpa banyak berpanjang lebar, nikmatilah shiro utshuri dengan kualitas shiroji di atas rata - rata (sambil menunggu foto - fato satuannya)





Koi - koi ini empat bulan kemudian bisa menjadi milik anda para penggemar koi yang budiman, tentu saja dengan syarat dan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Harga Jual/Beli Rp 2,500,000 per ekor
2. Dapat dicicil selama 4x dengan cicilan tahap awal Rp 1,000,000 dan cicilan berikutnya Rp 500,000 per bulan
3. Anda ingin membeli tunai? Tentu saja cash discount sebesar 10% menjadi milik anda. Koi - koi cantik ini akan menjadi koleksi anda hanya dengan Rp 2,250,000    
4. Anda anggota KOI's teregister? Potongan harga sebesar 10% layak dinikmati, baik untuk pembelian tunai maupun kredit (tidak berlaku double discount: cash & KOI's teregister). Maklum Fee majalah cuma 10%
5. Hanya 35 ekor dari 40 ekor ini yang akan dilepas pada tahap awal. Lima ekor lainnya sebagai garansi penggantian apabila selama 4 bulan terdapat risiko kematian.
6. Bila semuanya berjalan tanpa masalah, kelima koi ini akan dilelang pada akhir kegiatan
7. Hadiah menarik berupa 1 ekor Shiro Utshuri pilihan Manabu Ogata akan menjadi pemenang GO ini. (Hanya sayangnya, Ogata san tidak bisa hadir langsung untuk menjadi juri event ini)

info utk point (Hanya sayangnya, Ogata san tidak bisa hadir langsung untuk menjadi juri event ini)
kemungkinan haadirrrrrrrrrr ini lagi di minta waktunya
info selanjutnya nanti di kbrin lg

----------


## mrbunta

mantafffffffff.
kolam nya blom jadi bagaimana ikan nya mau masuk om?
apa gak menunggu 2 bulan baru ikan baru masuk?

----------


## Soegianto

kolam hampir jadi.....kalau sy biasanya hbs kolam jadi cuci2 2 hari langsung terjun bebas  ::  

kalau kolam ini mesti rembukan sama kois

----------


## mrbunta

> kolam hampir jadi.....kalau sy biasanya hbs kolam jadi cuci2 2 hari langsung terjun bebas  
> 
> kalau kolam ini mesti rembukan sama kois


blom test bocor om?
blom test filter working gak?
hayooo. ini kan design baru

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Akhir minggu ini atau paling lambat awal minggu depan, mudah2an sudah running test. Sementara menunggu filter bekerja optimal kita akan bermain dengan UV Lamp dan Bakteri starter, parameter air akan diukur setiap hari. Mudah2an bisa sesuai rencana ya...  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> kolam hampir jadi.....kalau sy biasanya hbs kolam jadi cuci2 2 hari langsung terjun bebas  
> 
> kalau kolam ini mesti rembukan sama kois
> 
> 
> blom test bocor om?
> blom test filter working gak?
> hayooo. ini kan design baru


kerjaan nya prof om gajah datang in kontraktor langsung dr francis jd gak pakai bocor  ::

----------


## Soegianto

mari teman 2 yang belum bergabung silahkan di lihat2 yg belum terambil bukan berarti sisa
kwalitasnya sama yg beda selera polanya.............belum di update lagi om ajik.... lg sibuk dikejar date line majalah yah  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

Terimakasih kepada para anggota forum yang telah berpartisipasi  ::  
Berikut update peserta per 29/4/09

OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 16
Total Cadangan: 05
Total booked: 21
Available: 19


*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-18*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-27, OS-28, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-35*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-36*


Menunggu om felix nih   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

Pa Ajik os 33 udah di booking odil kokoy nyicil  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pa Ajik os 33 udah di booking odil kokoy nyicil


Maaf pak Hasan, sudah saya ralat nih...  ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pa Ajik os 33 udah di booking odil kokoy nyicil


Maaf pak Hasan, sudah saya ralat nih...  ::   :: [/quote:26jg5v9u]
 Hokey Dokey  ::  Thx

----------


## Soegianto

teman yg lain yg belum bergabung hayo ramaikan acara ini hihihi iklan  ::

----------


## chivas

Ayo...ayo..ayo....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

Rekap sambil dirapihkan, silakan bagi yang berminat.... angsuran bisa dimusyawarahkan   ::  

OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 16
Total Cadangan: 05
Total booked: 21
Available: 19


*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-11, OS-12, OS-14*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-18, OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-27, OS-28, OS-30*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-35, OS-36*

----------


## mrbunta

blom abis abis ya.
di sale aja om   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> blom abis abis ya.
> di sale aja om


ya pelan pelan aja   ::  
msh pd tg kolam nya jadi mau hunting langsung  ::

----------


## mrbunta

suipppppppppppp

----------


## dickytob

om ajik, saya ikutan OS-11
nyicil.  ::  
Thx

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Mantab om dickytob, tq
Yang lain masih ditunggu ya
Batas akhir tanggal 31 mei 2009. Setelah itu bagi yang berminat masih diperbolehkan. Hanya saja diskon tidak ada lagi, dan tidak akan ikut dilombakan. Angsuran sih tetap dong.... .

----------


## mrbunta

angsuran mulai kapan om? juni ya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*


OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000 
OS - 11 --> dickytob, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan  :: 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> cadangan
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 17
Total Cadangan: 05
Total booked: 22
Available: 18


*YANG MASIH BISA DIPILIH!!*

*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-01, OS-02, OS-03, OS-04*


*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-07, OS-08, OS-09, OS-12, OS-14*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-16, OS-18, OS-24, OS-25*



*Dari Kiri ke Kanan: OS-27, OS-28, OS-30, OS-35, OS-36*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Partisipan,

Berhubung ada keterlambatan sekitar 2 minggu dari target penyelesaian kolam yang akan digunakan untuk GO (faktor cuaca, dsb), maka saya mohon izin untuk mengundurkan masa kegiatan GO sekitar 2 minggu. Selama masa 2 minggu ini akan digunakan untuk mengobservasi kolam. Ikan tetap akan dimasukan sesuai jadwal (01/06), tetapi pemberian pakan belum dilakukan secara maksimal. Pemberian pakan baru mulai intensif dua minggu kemudian disesuaikan dengan kondisi kolam dan kekuatan filter.

Dengan pengunduran ini, maka ada perubahan agenda kegiatan menjadi:     

*AGENDA*
20/04/09  14/06/09, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
27/04/09  14/06/09, Masa Pemilihan Ikan
27/04/09  31/08/09, Masa Pembayaran Ikan
01/06/09  14/10/09, Masa kegiatan 
15/10/09  22/10/09, Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang
23/10/09 	  , Pengumuman Pemenang

Khusus untuk periode penjurian dan penentuan pemenang masih mungkin berubah, mengingat ada perubahan juri. Manabu Ogata yang rencananya akan menjadi juri sehingga jadwalnya disesuaikan dengan jadwal kedatangan beliau ke Indonesia

Demikian, mohon dimaklumi

----------


## adepe

om Ajik,

mungkin juga dalam schedule di tetapkan secara jelas jadwal pembayarannya (deadline per-tiap payment term untuk yg cicil)

biar bisa dicatet n gak bingung or kelupaan bayar ntar hehehe...

thanks a lot....

----------


## mrbunta

iye nih. mulai kapan bayar nya?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sdh boleh tarnsf koq   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Saya akan update foto - foto shiro secepatnya ya.

Bad news buat om dickytob, ikannya masuk ke bottom drain di kolam penampungan dan tidak tertolong. Sesuai aturan main kalau tetap berminat silakan pilih dari yang belum terpilih termasuk "reserved". Kalau tidak berminat gak papa om. Saya akan posting foto ikannya ya. Really sorry ya om

----------


## dickytob

> Saya akan update foto - foto shiro secepatnya ya.
> 
> Bad news buat om dickytob, ikannya masuk ke bottom drain di kolam penampungan dan tidak tertolong. Sesuai aturan main kalau tetap berminat silakan pilih dari yang belum terpilih termasuk "reserved". Kalau tidak berminat gak papa om. Saya akan posting foto ikannya ya. Really sorry ya om


  ::   ::  
btw 



> berminat silakan pilih dari yang belum terpilih termasuk "reserved"


"reserved" maksudnya yg mana om? thx

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Lihat rekap daftar peserta, om
Ada 5 ekor yang ditulis sebagai cadangan. Sesuai aturan main, om bisa pilih satu diantaranya sebagai pengganti

Opsi lain pilih sisa yang belum terpilih atau kalau sudah tidak ada yg sreg gak mau ikut juga gpp, kalau sdh bayar nanti dikembalikan

Sebaiknya milih setelah ikan di update aja om, kayaknya banyak kejutan. Sekali lagi sorry ya om

----------


## dickytob

ok om saya tunggu setelah update aja, thx

----------


## ronnie

> Lihat rekap daftar peserta, om
> Ada 5 ekor yang ditulis sebagai cadangan. Sesuai aturan main, om bisa pilih satu diantaranya sebagai pengganti
> 
> Opsi lain pilih sisa yang belum terpilih atau kalau sudah tidak ada yg sreg gak mau ikut juga gpp, kalau sdh bayar nanti dikembalikan
> 
> Sebaiknya milih setelah ikan di update aja om, kayaknya banyak kejutan. Sekali lagi sorry ya om


Kejuatan apa ya..   ::   ::  
Di tunggu kejutannya om...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

OS-24 ---> bayu/kokok, angsur

----------


## Soegianto

besok mau mampir om 
dpt info dr agen james luki bond sironya jadi bagus yah  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> besok mau mampir om 
> dpt info dr agen james luki bond sironya jadi bagus yah


Besok diposting pak, hari ini belum sempat. Luki dah yakin menang, dah berani nawarin shiro hadiah klo ada yang minat. Hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> besok mau mampir om 
> dpt info dr agen james luki bond sironya jadi bagus yah 
> 
> 
> Besok diposting pak, hari ini belum sempat. Luki dah yakin menang, dah berani nawarin shiro hadiah klo ada yang minat. Hehehe


ya tadi juga tilp katanya sdh yakin menang ................
padahal teman2 lain juga punya kans  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha ha......Bukan yakin menang bos...."Ngarep menang"....abis hadiah nya bagus banget.....yg punya datta baru kandidat juara....shiro loe jd bagus dat....langsung masukin thread lelang aja dat....

----------


## edwin

ikan sudah masuk kolam di wijaya om? di update semua bisa om ajik?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE OGATA SHIRO*
*2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*

Foto diukur pada:
(a). Rabu, 22 April 2009 (tidak diukur)
(b). Selasa, 02 Juni 2009

*OS-01 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-02 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-03 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-04 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-05 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*



*OS-06 (edwin): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-07 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-08 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-09 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-10 (valmh): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-11 (dickytob): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) tewas* ---> sorry, om (btw, nice choice)


*OS-12 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-13 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-14 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm*


*OS-15 (rvidella): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm*


*OS-16 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-17 (mrbunta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-18 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm*


*OS-19 (nachacha): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-20 (kete): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UPDATE OGATA SHIRO*
*2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*
*(Lanjutan)*

*OS-21 (datta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-22 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-23 (irsan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm*


*OS-24 (bayu/kokok): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-25 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-26 (robby iwan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-27 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-28 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-29 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-30 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-31 (iggy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-32 (adepe): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-33 (odil kokoy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-34 (luki): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-35 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 12 cm*


*OS-36 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-37 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-38 (aboed): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-39 (TWS): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-40 (abiserpong): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm*

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> ...


waduh.. harapan ku musnah deh...om"  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Tenang aja om Irsan
Salah satu menariknya keeping shiro adalah unsur kejutannya, terkadang hasilnya dramatis
Ada satu faktor lagi yang bakal menentukan.... mental ikan...
Biasanya shiro yang mentalnya gak bagus, begitu diangkat buat penilaian suminya akan memudar...
Kayaknya punya luki termasuk kategori ini...  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Tenang aja om Irsan
> Salah satu menariknya keeping shiro adalah unsur kejutannya, terkadang hasilnya dramatis
> Ada satu faktor lagi yang bakal menentukan.... mental ikan...
> Biasanya shiro yang mentalnya gak bagus, begitu diangkat buat penilaian suminya akan memudar...
> Kayaknya punya luki termasuk kategori ini...


om ajik (dan para suhu disini) nanya ya....buat pembelajaran saya nih....(belajar sebelum masuk sekolah nih kyknya..  ::   )

1. knp shiro om luki disebut memudar padahal hitamnya naik? yang memudar itu maksudnya dia 'drop' jadi putih semua atau beberapa bagian di tubuh ikan itu memutih? saya sbg orang awam sih melihat shiro om luki memang paling berpotensi juara dari segi pattern. 

2. terus, air yang sekarang dipakai bagus banget buat naikin sumi....ada kiat2 khusus apa selama keeping berlangsung?

3. apakah kalo sumi bisa dilihat finish/tidaknya seperti pada hi?

thanks om sebelumnya....

----------


## dickytob

om ajik, saya lanjut
OS-29, TQ - tetep nyicil  ::

----------


## Soegianto

kolam barunya bgs......sy dr sana dan lihat koinya sanke dan shiro nya berkembang baik
sanke kelihatan bodynya mulai kekar dan warnanya mulai naik
dan
shiro hitamnya juga jalan ....shiro2nya masing2 punya peluang ....putihnya juga stabil
...............  ::

----------


## ronnie

Om Ajik,,saya perhatikan kynya ada yg keliru deh,,,



> *UPDATE OGATA SHIRO*
> *2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*
> 
> Foto diukur pada:
> (a). Rabu, 22 April 2009 (tidak diukur)
> (b). Selasa, 02 Juni 2009
> 
> *OS-20 (kete): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


Harusnya,,






> *OS-25 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


Harusnya,,
*OS-25 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*

.....  ::   ::

----------


## ronnie

> om ajik, saya lanjut
> OS-29, TQ - tetep nyicil


Waaahh,,om dicky jadinya dpt yg bagus ya,,,  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik,,saya perhatikan kynya ada yg keliru deh,,,
> .....


Jeli sekali om ronnie...
Tks ya... sudah saya ralat...
Shiro memang varietas paling susah buat dibukin GO, selip2 sedikit bisa keliru... padahal sudah dibantu 6 orang

MUngkin yang No. 25 ini, jodohnya om ronnie   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik, saya lanjut
> OS-29, TQ - tetep nyicil


Wah, pilihan yang menarik. Saya dan beberapa teman berspekulasi yang akan diambil 1 dari 5 ekor reserved tapi bukan yang itu   ::  

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*


OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000 
OS - 11 --> dickytob, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 24 --> kokok/bayu, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> dickytob, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 19
Total Cadangan: 04
Total booked: 23
Tewas: 1
Available: 16

Masih ada yang berminat? Masih banyak pilihan, koq...  ::  
Batas akhir sampai tanggal 15/06... setelah itu koi - koi tersisa akan dikembalikan ke Feikoi Centre, tetapi tetap di keep sampai 4 bulan mendatang (agar bisa dipelajari pertumbuhannya). Bagi yang berminat setelah batas waktu tersebut mesti berhubungan langsung dengan P soegi   ::

----------


## dickytob

> Wah, pilihan yang menarik. Saya dan beberapa teman berspekulasi yang akan diambil 1 dari 5 ekor reserved tapi bukan yang itu


hehehe ni statement yang bikin saya penasaran dan peserta yang lain jadi adem   ::  
sip om ajik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik (dan para suhu disini) nanya ya....buat pembelajaran saya nih....(belajar sebelum masuk sekolah nih kyknya..   )
> 
> 1. knp shiro om luki disebut memudar padahal hitamnya naik? yang memudar itu maksudnya dia 'drop' jadi putih semua atau beberapa bagian di tubuh ikan itu memutih? saya sbg orang awam sih melihat shiro om luki memang paling berpotensi juara dari segi pattern. 
> 
> 2. terus, air yang sekarang dipakai bagus banget buat naikin sumi....ada kiat2 khusus apa selama keeping berlangsung?
> 
> 3. apakah kalo sumi bisa dilihat finish/tidaknya seperti pada hi?
> 
> thanks om sebelumnya....


Perkembangan sumi biasanya lebih dramatis. Sampai pada usia tertentu (berbeda untuk setiap ikan) dia akan naik turun mengikuti kondisi air. Pada beberapa ikan, bahkan dalam bilangan menit saja sumi bisa drop. Misalnya pada waktu diangkat dari kolam ke bak fiber atau bahkan diangkut menggunakan plastic bag. Meminjam istilah om Eno TB, mental set setiap ikan berbeda - beda. Itulah sebabnya beberapa penggemar punya tips tersendiri kalau memilih shiro, misalnya diangkat dari kolam dan dibiarkan beberapa lama di bak fiber... Ikan yang mudah stress akan mengalami penurunan sumi setipis apapun tapi bagi yang terbiasa bisa melihat perbedaannya (untuk yang satu ini pak sekjen paling jago) 

Sebagai gambaran, ini saya perlihatkan dua buah foto shiro. Betul, salah satunya adalah hadiah bagi pemenang GO ini. Mana yang lebih menarik? Sebagian mengatakan yang kiri dan sebagian lagi yang kanan, tetapi bukan disitu point kita   ::  

Foto atas diambil pada pertengahan April 2009. Sejak itu ikan - ikan ini dikeep di bak fiber. Dua minggu kemudian (awal Mei) sumi keduanya drop dan yang paling parah adalah ikan yang sebelah kiri (hadiah). Sumi bagian belakang hampir menyerupai bagian depan. Sayang saya lupa mengambil foto - fotonya. Penurunan sumi ini seiring dengan perubahan kondisi air karena ikan dipelihara di bak fiber

*Kondisi Ikan pada pertengahan April:*


Pada awal Mei kedua ikan ini dipindahkan kembali ke kolam dan sebulan kemudian terlihat sumi keduanya mengalami recovery. Tetapi yang di sebelah kanan jauh lebih cepat recovery-nya bahkan sudah mendekati kondisi awalnya. Sementara yang sebelah kiri baru di bagian belakang yang mengalami recovery.     

*Kondisi Ikan pada Awal Juni:*


Inilah yang saya maksudkan dengan faktor X pada saat penilaian nanti, yang bahkan membuat GO ini akan berjalan menarik den menimbulkan kejutan   ::  

Adapun apakah OS-34 Luki akan mengalami hal itu, saya gak tahu pasti. Istilah bakal "drop" hanya gurauan saya. Tetapi satu hal, saya tidak menjagokan ikan itu untuk juara.   ::  Sorry, ki. bukannya lebih tahu nih...   ::

----------


## adepe

> Tetapi satu hal, saya tidak menjagokan ikan itu untuk juara.   Sorry, ki. bukannya lebih tahu nih...


hmm... menurut para pakar yg udah liat langsung ikannya, kira-kira yang seperti apa (yg mana) nih yg 'berpotensi' ?  :: 

based on current conditions di ikan-ikan GO ini....

buat belajar aja, so ntar kalo milih tosai shiro bisa diperhatikan oleh kita yg newbie...

thanks...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

OS - 03 ---> booked by Tiny   ::  

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

OS - 03 --> Tiny --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000 
OS - 11 --> dickytob, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 24 --> kokok/bayu, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> dickytob, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

Total Peserta: 20
Total Cadangan: 04
Total booked: 24
Tewas: 1
Available: 15

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> om ajik (dan para suhu disini) nanya ya....buat pembelajaran saya nih....(belajar sebelum masuk sekolah nih kyknya..   )
> 
> 1. knp shiro om luki disebut memudar padahal hitamnya naik? yang memudar itu maksudnya dia 'drop' jadi putih semua atau beberapa bagian di tubuh ikan itu memutih? saya sbg orang awam sih melihat shiro om luki memang paling berpotensi juara dari segi pattern. 
> 
> 2. terus, air yang sekarang dipakai bagus banget buat naikin sumi....ada kiat2 khusus apa selama keeping berlangsung?
> 
> 3. apakah kalo sumi bisa dilihat finish/tidaknya seperti pada hi?
> ...


thanks om ajik atas penjelasan yang padat & jelas. wah, benar2 belajar banget saya untuk GO kali ini...
hmm...kapan ya bisa lihat shironya?

----------


## Soegianto

lelang om luki gak dijagoin  ::

----------


## luki

> lelang om luki gak dijagoin


Iya nih....tuker sama yg reserved boleh ga....

----------


## irsan

> Tenang aja om Irsan
> Salah satu menariknya keeping shiro adalah unsur kejutannya, terkadang hasilnya dramatis
> Ada satu faktor lagi yang bakal menentukan.... mental ikan...
> Biasanya shiro yang mentalnya gak bagus, begitu diangkat buat penilaian suminya akan memudar...
> Kayaknya punya luki termasuk kategori ini...


kayaknya tidak loh om ajik.... shiro om luki mental baja,.. 

harapanku....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> lelang om luki gak dijagoin 
> 
> 
> Iya nih....tuker sama yg reserved boleh ga....


tuker nanti gak tahunya pilihan 1 champ  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> ...


Becanda lg oom....disinilah seru nya pelihara shiro...spt y oom adepe tanya....mana yg berpotensi...?kl menurut sy, msh susah utk di prediksi yg berpotensi sbg pemenang atau kandidat juara....contoh ikan sy,di daerah kepala sumi nya mulai terlihat over sumi...tetapi di badan ada beberapa daerah yg sumi nya shrink...jd msh seru utk ditunggu perkembagan nya...mungkin pak robby bs menambahkan mengenai sumi...sekjen kois yg ini punya pengalaman segudang ttg sumi..

----------


## Soegianto

wah semangat om jangan nyerah hehehe peluang semua shiro sama  ::

----------


## Kokok

shiro shiro, yg hitam berubah putih yg putih jadi hitam, moga2 shiroku seperti papan catur, kain bali atau malah zebra cross

----------


## rvidella

> shiro shiro, yg hitam berubah putih yg putih jadi hitam, moga2 shiroku seperti papan catur, kain bali atau malah zebra cross



semoga tidak berubah jadi sanke atau showa pak .....
kalo saya berdoa supaya shiroku jadi tancho showa nih huehehehehehehehe

----------


## Kokok

o tancho showa to minatnya, aku lagi experiment itu, tapi merahnya belum tebal, suminyanya kuenceng kayaknya size around 7 cm. gimana hasil trip kemaren? omoshiroi desu ka?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Koi - koi yang belum dipilih ikut dimasukan ke dalam kolam. Selama masa GO koi - koi ini bisa dipilih dengan syarat dan ketentuan berbeda untuk shiro dan sanke. Khusus untuk Taniguchi Mako Sanke tetap diikutsertakan dalam GO tetapi yang akan ikut serta dalam penilaian akhir yang sudah dipilih saja. 



Seminggu setelah masa penyesuaian, koi - koi mulai dikasih pakan. Ini pakan dari pihak sponsor: Azayaka Hi Grow. Thanks untuk Feikoi dan Stars Koi for the best support so far.... 



Pemberian makan dilakukan bertahap dan dikombinasikan dengan penggantian air rutin setiap hari pagi dan sore dengan total 5 - 10%, bergantung pada kondisi ikan. Dalam keeping koi - koi ini, saya dibantu beberapa teman: Om Soegi, Om Luki, Om Datta, Om Eno, dll. Team ini sepakat untuk mengkombinasikan pergantian air dan penambahan bakteri rutin setiap minggu atau setiap kali porsi pakan dinaikan.

Bactery yang digunakan adalah sumbangan dari om Dedigouw. Tetapi karena jumlahnya terbatas, saya menggunakan juga merek Zagro dari Golden Koi, mudah - mudahan lain kali Golden Koi berkenan jadi sponsor   ::  



Selanjutnya perkembangan dan apa yang dilakukan dalam keeping ini akan di update terus. Setiap orang boleh tanya - tanya atau sumbang saran ya..., biar kita sama - sama belajar...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hari ini terakhir pilih - pilih koi ya...
Koi yang belum terpilih tetap akan di grow bareng...
Bagi yang berminat boleh saja, tapi tidak diikutsertakan dalam GO ya...
Atau mau dibuatkan arisan saja? 
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5341
Kali - kali p soegi berminat....   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Hari ini terakhir pilih - pilih koi ya...
> Koi yang belum terpilih tetap akan di grow bareng...
> Bagi yang berminat boleh saja, tapi tidak diikutsertakan dalam GO ya...
> Atau mau dibuatkan arisan saja? 
> http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5341
> Kali - kali p soegi berminat....


arisan ???? kayak gimana yah ?? hmmm seru juga kali yah ??

----------


## banglubis

gua mau transfer neh...kmana kira2...bebaslah ikannya mau yang mana.
kalo rezeki gak kemana kok

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> Hari ini terakhir pilih - pilih koi ya...
> Koi yang belum terpilih tetap akan di grow bareng...
> Bagi yang berminat boleh saja, tapi tidak diikutsertakan dalam GO ya...
> Atau mau dibuatkan arisan saja? 
> viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5341
> Kali - kali p soegi berminat....   
> 
> ...


Itu ada link-nya..... klik aja, p soegi....
Klo liat skema yang diusulkan... p soegi as a dealer...
majalah KOI'S jadi broker-nya .... tp klo peserta gak bayar, tuker ama iklan aja ya pak...
soalnya majalah gak ada duit... hahahahaha...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> gua mau transfer neh...kmana kira2...bebaslah ikannya mau yang mana.
> kalo rezeki gak kemana kok


Salam kenal banglubis....
Sayang waktu pilih2 ikannya terakhir kemaren...
Klo banglubis tetap minat dengan shiro ... bisa diambil tetapi gak ikut dalam penilaian...
atau sanke aja? viewtopic.php?f=9&t=5085&start=0
Klo sanke skemanya tetap akan dinilai kapanpun diambil selama masa GO

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UP DATE The 2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*

Berikut Daftar Partisipannya (Foto diukur pada: (a). Rabu, 22 April 2009 (tidak diukur) dan (b). Selasa, 02 Juni 2009)

*PESERTA*

*OS-03 (Tiny): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-06 (edwin): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-10 (valmh): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-15 (rvidella): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm*


*OS-17 (mrbunta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-19 (nachacha): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-20 (kete): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-21 (datta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-23 (irsan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm*


*OS-24 (bayu/kokok): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-26 (robby iwan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-29 (dickytob): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-31 (iggy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-32 (adepe): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-33 (odil kokoy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-34 (luki): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-38 (aboed): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-39 (TWS): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-40 (abiserpong): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm*


*Total Peserta: 20
Total Cadangan: 04
Total booked: 24
Tewas: 1*
Available: 15

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*CADANGAN & SUPORTER*

*CADANGAN:*

*OS-05 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-13 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-22 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-37 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*



*SUPORTER:*

*OS-01 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-02 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-04 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-07 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-08 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm*


*OS-09 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-12 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-14 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm*


*OS-16 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-18 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm*


*OS-25 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-27 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-28 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm*


*OS-30 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*


*OS-35 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 12 cm*


*OS-36 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm*

----------


## Soegianto

just info
semarang kois show baby champion nya shiro dari ogata koi farm
ikan ini satu datangan dg koi yg di go kan di kois........

----------


## Robby Iwan

penerawangan saya no.15,23 dan 34 ada harapan besar untuk jadi ikan buagus..secara keseluruhan (body,kwalitas,patern), yang lain tunggu nasib..klo nasib baik no 24 & 26 bisa jadi kuda hitam..4th lagi...he3..

----------


## rvidella

> penerawangan saya no.15,23 dan 34 ada harapan besar untuk jadi ikan buagus..secara keseluruhan (body,kwalitas,patern), yang lain tunggu nasib..klo nasib baik no 24 & 26 bisa jadi kuda hitam..4th lagi...he3..



wuahhhhhhh semoga no 15 yang menangggggggg

----------


## Kokok

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> penerawangan saya no.15,23 dan 34 ada harapan besar untuk jadi ikan buagus..secara keseluruhan (body,kwalitas,patern), yang lain tunggu nasib..klo nasib baik no 24 & 26 bisa jadi kuda hitam..4th lagi...he3..
> 
> 
> 
> wuahhhhhhh semoga no 15 yang menangggggggg


Tenang tenang tenang, belanda masih jauh masih erg moi (nggak dapat koi malah dapat kuda, hitam lagi)  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Hari ini terakhir pilih - pilih koi ya...
> Koi yang belum terpilih tetap akan di grow bareng...
> Bagi yang berminat boleh saja, tapi tidak diikutsertakan dalam GO ya...
> Atau mau dibuatkan arisan saja? 
> viewtopic.php?f=23&t=5341
> Kali - kali p soegi berminat....


saya sdh baca pak ...... kita coba arisan koinya  lucu juga hehehe..........  koi ikut arisan hehehee
kalau semua happy oke jalan gak masalah ini acara kan memang mau buat happy2
hanya saya mau minta tolong pak ajik yg jadi kepala arisannya ......  ::

----------


## mrbunta

wuik wuik. ada arisan

----------


## dickytob

> penerawangan saya no.15,23 dan 34 ada harapan besar untuk jadi ikan buagus..secara keseluruhan (body,kwalitas,patern), yang lain tunggu nasib..klo nasib baik no 24 & 26 bisa jadi kuda hitam..4th lagi...he3..


jangan lupa #29 5 thn lagi om   ::

----------


## irsan

> Originally Posted by Robby Iwan
> 
> penerawangan saya no.15,23 dan 34 ada harapan besar untuk jadi ikan buagus..secara keseluruhan (body,kwalitas,patern), yang lain tunggu nasib..klo nasib baik no 24 & 26 bisa jadi kuda hitam..4th lagi...he3..
> 
> 
> 
> wuahhhhhhh semoga no 15 yang menangggggggg


om do2, ngalah aja sama aku ya..nanti gampang deh  ::

----------


## Tiny

realistisnya saya menjagokan shiro #15 om dodo
kalo ngarepnya sih ya shiro #3 tiba2 bertransformasi jadi mirip2 Zebra   ::  
ga sabar nunggu 2 bulan lagi pasa saat pemeriksaan perkembangannya   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Setelah minggu - minggu awal luput dari perhatian, saat ini #15 mengundang banyak atensi ya...   ::  
Sedikit menggeser #34, tetapi sebetulnya masih ada 2 - 3 ekor lagi yang potensial sebagai koi (baca:kuda) hitam   ::

----------


## rvidella

> Setelah minggu - minggu awal luput dari perhatian, saat ini #15 mengundang banyak atensi ya...   
> Sedikit menggeser #34, tetapi sebetulnya masih ada 2 - 3 ekor lagi yang potensial sebagai koi (baca:kuda) hitam


padahal dulu cuman karena suka warna putihnya dan body bongsor
pattern bisa sebagus foto itu ... bonus
dan sekarang karena lihat foto ini jadi berharap banyak deh (baca: MENANG)

tapi i am sure dalam perkembangannya .. akan banyak yang lebih bagus bermunculan
kan setiap pagi, dinyanyikan lagu sama pak ajik ....

----------


## Soegianto

pendapat saya mungkin bulan depan ada lagi koi lain yg tiba2 berubah .............itulah asiknya punya shiro banyak hal yg mengejutkan ...........tp jangan lupa bs juga berubah jadi polos .........
tp jangan kwatir mudah2an bets ini gak ada krn sy tahu bloodlinenya baik dan parentnya punya karakter sumi sangat kuat

----------


## dattairadian

Pak Sugi saya sudah transfer uang cicilan pertamanya ya.....  :P 
Untuk yang lain jangan lupa untuk bayar looooh.....   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Sugi saya sudah transfer uang cicilan pertamanya ya.....  :P 
> Untuk yang lain jangan lupa untuk bayar looooh.....


oke om ty.............
katanya mau ke fei kapan ?

----------


## edwin

untung diingetin pak datta.......kalo enggak lupa....soalnya ikan blm dirumah sih jadi kayak bukan milik sendiri...heheheee

pak sugi, sy juga udh trf cicilan pertamanya.... tolong di cek ya....thx

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by dattairadian
> 
> Pak Sugi saya sudah transfer uang cicilan pertamanya ya.....  :P 
> Untuk yang lain jangan lupa untuk bayar looooh.....  
> 
> 
> oke om ty.............
> katanya mau ke fei kapan ?


tunggu discount gedenya...   ::

----------


## abiserpong

Iya ni ....., sekalian konfirmasi saya da lunas ya om...  ::  
( tolong di up date aja om status semuanya, thx )

----------


## Tiny

kalo gt ikutan konfirmasi, status shiro 3 dah lunas  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> kalo gt ikutan konfirmasi, status shiro 3 dah lunas


hhehe sorry mestinya sy yg apdate status keuangan nya ...
mg dpn di up date d dan ditayangkan di forum ...maaf & tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pendapat saya mungkin bulan depan ada lagi koi lain yg tiba2 berubah .............itulah asiknya punya shiro banyak hal yg mengejutkan ...........tp jangan lupa bs juga berubah jadi polos .........
> tp jangan kwatir mudah2an bets ini gak ada krn sy tahu bloodlinenya baik dan parentnya punya karakter sumi sangat kuat


Gak usah bulan depan, pak... Sekarang aja sudah ada yang menonjol lagi...
Ogata shiro ini karakternya benar - benar berbeda 
Yang bikin saya bingung ada beberapa koi yang semula suminya ngeblok mulai terlihat terbuka, 
padahal pada awalnya perkembangan yang tidak terduga ada di sinking sumi...  begitu cepat keluar
Dengan blocking sumi yang pecah, pertarungan akan menjadi menarik.... Sayang ya cuma 4 bulan   ::

----------


## adepe

> Gak usah bulan depan, pak... Sekarang aja sudah ada yang menonjol lagi...
> Ogata shiro ini karakternya benar - benar berbeda 
> Yang bikin saya bingung ada beberapa koi yang semula suminya ngeblok mulai terlihat terbuka, 
> padahal pada awalnya perkembangan yang tidak terduga ada di sinking sumi...  begitu cepat keluar
> Dengan blocking sumi yang pecah, pertarungan akan menjadi menarik.... Sayang ya cuma 4 bulan


hmm... kalo mau 4 taun juga gpp om...hehehe

----------


## dickytob

bacanya aja seru apa lagi liat langsung, kayaknya perlu di kasih live streaming di kolam wijaya nih   ::

----------


## Kokok

ada kemungkinan 4 bulan lagi akan sulit untuk mengidentifikasi koi masing2, karena yang terjadi crossing growth, wah perlu chip/gps nih

----------


## Kokok

ada kemungkinan 4 bulan lagi akan sulit untuk mengidentifikasi koi masing2, karena yang terjadi crossing growth, wah perlu chip/gps nih

----------


## Tiny

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> pendapat saya mungkin bulan depan ada lagi koi lain yg tiba2 berubah .............itulah asiknya punya shiro banyak hal yg mengejutkan ...........tp jangan lupa bs juga berubah jadi polos .........
> tp jangan kwatir mudah2an bets ini gak ada krn sy tahu bloodlinenya baik dan parentnya punya karakter sumi sangat kuat
> 
> 
> Gak usah bulan depan, pak... Sekarang aja sudah ada yang menonjol lagi...
> Ogata shiro ini karakternya benar - benar berbeda 
> Yang bikin saya bingung ada beberapa koi yang semula suminya ngeblok mulai terlihat terbuka, 
> ...



kasih bocoran dunk om mana aja yang suminya jadi gahar   ::

----------


## Soegianto

bocorannya hrs minta sm om ajik sy blm kesana lagi  ::

----------


## Tiny

Tosainya mirip2 sama Shiro 3 nih (maksa) wahahahha... mudah2an bisa kyk yg di atas   ::   (ngarep)
GO nya mesti 6 tahun nih   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Tosainya mirip2 sama Shiro 3 nih (maksa) wahahahha... mudah2an bisa kyk yg di atas    (ngarep)
> GO nya mesti 6 tahun nih


gak maksa tapi di paksain   ::

----------


## valmh

Ikutan konfirmasi juga, valmh =>  Shiro#10 lunas Rp 2,250,000 (via M-BCA, Ref: 028215451769)

Thanks
-mul-




> kalo gt ikutan konfirmasi, status shiro 3 dah lunas

----------


## odil kokoy

Pak Ajik, Pak Sugianto, tolong confirmasi bagai mana status dan kelanjutan GO ini kok sepi-sepi aje nih  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik, Pak Sugianto, tolong confirmasi bagai mana status dan kelanjutan GO ini kok sepi-sepi aje nih


Baru pertengahan bulan depan di up date, pak....
Soalnya kalau setiap bulan kasihan ikannya diubek2...
Btw, OS - 33 suka bikin tetangganya OS - 34 bergetar nih pak... kalau lagi nengokin ikannya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

pasang video streaming aja om. biar bisa liat kalau kangen   ::

----------


## luki

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Pak Ajik, Pak Sugianto, tolong confirmasi bagai mana status dan kelanjutan GO ini kok sepi-sepi aje nih


Baru pertengahan bulan depan di up date, pak....
Soalnya kalau setiap bulan kasihan ikannya diubek2...
Btw, OS - 33 suka bikin tetangganya OS - 34 bergetar nih pak... kalau lagi nengokin ikannya   :: [/quote:323wli46]

iya nih pak Hasan....OS 33 makin hari makin nakutin aja.....bikin OS 34 minder  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

[quote=luki]


> Originally Posted by "odil kokoy":1mwep7w1
> 
> Pak Ajik, Pak Sugianto, tolong confirmasi bagai mana status dan kelanjutan GO ini kok sepi-sepi aje nih   
> 
> 
> Baru pertengahan bulan depan di up date, pak....
> Soalnya kalau setiap bulan kasihan ikannya diubek2...
> Btw, OS - 33 suka bikin tetangganya OS - 34 bergetar nih pak... kalau lagi nengokin ikannya


iya nih pak Hasan....OS 33 makin hari makin nakutin aja.....bikin OS 34 minder  :: [/quote:1mwep7w1]

Wah Pak Luki cuma flatter aja nih   ::  mana bisa OS 33 melawan OS 34 he,,he,,  pak Ajik iya yah baru 2 minggu, omong-omong jadwal cicilan ke 2 kapan yah? Soalnya mo tour of duty ke daerah bro. takut kelupaan  ::

----------


## Soegianto

salah satu serunya shiro ikannya berkembang membuat kejutan kejutan yang kadang gak terprediksi.........
rencananya senin 6 juli mau ke kolam wijaya ah.....yg mau gabung yuuuuuuu  ::

----------


## Soegianto

sy mapir di wijaya ........shiro berubah banyak seiring grownya ada beberapa koi yg tdnya biasa biasa saja sekarang bs bs jd kandidat .....sayang gak ketemu om ajik jadi belum berdiskusi ria....
sy sdh gak ngenalin lg ikan2nya .........
ni atur waktu lg pak ajik mau dtg sambil pegang panduan koinya  ::

----------


## edwin

wah, minta difoto2 ikannya pak, bisa gak?
gak usah di serok pak, cukup foto dari atas kolam, jadinya peserta GO bisa cari2 ikannya sendiri... :P

----------


## dickytob

mantab pake b

----------


## Ajik Raffles

OS - 18 ---> booked by edward   ::  
Salah satu Shiro yang belum terpilih tetapi boleh jadi bakal dahsyat. Sesuai peraturan koi ini akan ikut dibesarkan bersama tetapi tidak akan ikut dipertandingkan   ::  

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009*

OS - 03 --> Tiny --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000 
OS - 11 --> dickytob, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 19 --> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 24 --> kokok/bayu, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> dickytob, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

OS - 18 --> edward, suiporter partisan (tidak bertanding)  ::  

Total Peserta: 20 + 1
Total Cadangan: 04
Total booked: 25
Tewas: 1
Available: 14

----------


## mrbunta

> sy mapir di wijaya ........shiro berubah banyak seiring grownya ada beberapa koi yg tdnya biasa biasa saja sekarang bs bs jd kandidat .....sayang gak ketemu om ajik jadi belum berdiskusi ria....
> sy sdh gak ngenalin lg ikan2nya .........
> ni atur waktu lg pak ajik mau dtg sambil pegang panduan koinya


punyaku jadi lebih bagus ato lebih jelek om?

----------


## h3ln1k

lebih jelek  :P

----------


## mrbunta

> lebih jelek  :P


  ::   ::  
iya ta hel. mosok lebih elek

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> lebih jelek  :P
> 
> 
>    
> iya ta hel. mosok lebih elek


besok d mampir lg dilihatin   ::

----------


## dickytob

isunya punya om gajah jadi karasugoi  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> ...


asikkkkkkk. di liat no lagi ama om imoetz  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*DITEMUKAN MAYAT DI WIJAYA*

*Jakarta, KOI-S.*
Warga di sekitar Wijaya kemarin mendadak gempar oleh penemuan mayat tanpa identitas. Mayat ditemukan seorang penjaga kolam dalam keadaan terbujur kaku. Diperkirakan korban mati sudah cukup lama. 

Petugas yang datang sementara tidak menemui tanda  tanda kekerasan atau penyakit. Menurut saksi mata yang sehari  hari mengenal korban, belakangan korban terlihat tidak selincah biasanya tetapi sehat dan tetap nafsu makan. Meski mengenal korban tetapi saksi tidak tahu latar belakang dan orang tua (baca: pemilik) jorban. 

Petugas memperkirakan korban mati kecelakaan melompat dari kolam. Kami sedang melakukan olah TKP dan menanyai beberapa orang saksi, sementara tidak ditemukan tanda - tanda kekerasan

Korban memiliki ciri  ciri fisik bewarna hitam putih, bagian kepala masih belum terlihat hitam, hanya di beberapa tempat di bagian tubuh yang sudah mulai menghitam. Petugas menyebarluaskan foto korban dan berharap bila ada pembaca yang mengenali korban dapat segera melapor ke petugas.


*Korban diperkirakan mati kecelakaan*

----------


## Kokok

::  deep condolence

----------


## Nachacha

Wah kayak punya saya ya pak   ::   ::   ::   . waktu milih senang dengan putihnya, pola hitam yang terlihat jelas hitam di pipi kanan kiri, mulut putih, tapi motogoro kiri dan kanan sudah terlihat ada, pola di punggung memeng samar2, ada pola hitam dekat pangkal ekor.  Terakhir waktu saya kunjungi hitam di badan mulai terlihat. Cuman kurang lincah dibandingkan dengan yang lain.

*OS-19 (nachacha): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*

----------


## rvidella

turut berduka

----------


## edwin

turut berduka ya pak....bagus shironya....

----------


## Soegianto

jangan putus asa om .....

----------


## dickytob

turut berduka
nice shiro  ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> Wah kayak punya saya ya pak      . waktu milih senang dengan putihnya, pola hitam yang terlihat jelas hitam di pipi kanan kiri, mulut putih, tapi motogoro kiri dan kanan sudah terlihat ada, pola di punggung memeng samar2, ada pola hitam dekat pangkal ekor.  Terakhir waktu saya kunjungi hitam di badan mulai terlihat. Cuman kurang lincah dibandingkan dengan yang lain.
> 
> *OS-19 (nachacha): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


Turut berduka cita oom tinggal cari pengantinya aja yah   ::   dari yang tersisa (reserve)he he

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kelihatannya memang punya mas Cahyo (OS - 19), tetapi saya akan pastikan dulu ya mas baru setelah itu bisa pilih penggantinya  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Wah kayak punya saya ya pak      . waktu milih senang dengan putihnya, pola hitam yang terlihat jelas hitam di pipi kanan kiri, mulut putih, tapi motogoro kiri dan kanan sudah terlihat ada, pola di punggung memeng samar2, ada pola hitam dekat pangkal ekor.  Terakhir waktu saya kunjungi hitam di badan mulai terlihat. Cuman kurang lincah dibandingkan dengan yang lain.
> 
> *OS-19 (nachacha): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


Om Cahyo,
Tim forensik yang berjumlah 6 orang minggu lalu memastikan bahwa korban adalah OS-19 milik om Cahyo. Mohon maaf om. Sesuai aturan main, silakan dipilih koi penggantinya dari yang belum terpilih atau yang termasuk dalam batch reserved   ::

----------


## Nachacha

mmmmm... kalau gantinya saya pindah sama Taniguchi Mako Sanke boleh gak om   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> mmmmm... kalau gantinya saya pindah sama Taniguchi Mako Sanke boleh gak om


Pasti gara - gara ke Wijaya nih   ::  

Saya sudah diskusi dengan P Soegi apakah memungkinkan dan tidak melanggar aturan main. Perpindahan dari Ogata Shiro ke Taniguchi Mako Sanke "Tidak Dimungkinkan" kecuali kalau om Cahyo menyatakan mengundurkan diri dari 2nd National GO dengan alasan tidak ada pilihan pengganti yang sesuai. Karena sifat penggantian hanya berlaku untuk koi yang cacat, maka pembatalan untuk koi yang mati karena kesalahan penyelenggara bisa diterima dan tidak melanggar aturan main. Pembatalan ini mengandung konsekuensi om Cahyo tidak bisa ikut lagi dalam Ogata Shiro GO ini. Jadi kalau kelak ada minat terhadap shiro ini tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian GO

Selanjutnya, om Cahyo bisa ikut serta dalam Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO karena sifatnya yang terbuka hingga akhir penilaian nanti. Hanya saja tetap harus mengikuti aturan main Taniguchi Mako Sanke (termasuk harga  ::  ). Silakan diposting aja pilihannya

Mudah - mudahan ini bisa jadi solusi yang baik buat semuanya karena bagi peserta 2nd National GO ini akan mengurangi satu pesaing sedangkan bagi peserta Taniguchi Mako Sanke akan semakin mendekatkan pada Lucky Draw ("tinggal 4 ekor lagi")   ::

----------


## limjohan

udah gak kebagian ya om ?...hehehe

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya sudah diskusi dengan P Soegi apakah memungkinkan dan tidak melanggar aturan main. Perpindahan dari Ogata Shiro ke Taniguchi Mako Sanke "Tidak Dimungkinkan" kecuali kalau om Cahyo menyatakan mengundurkan diri dari 2nd National GO dengan alasan tidak ada pilihan pengganti yang sesuai. Karena sifat penggantian hanya berlaku untuk koi yang cacat, maka pembatalan untuk koi yang mati karena kesalahan penyelenggara bisa diterima dan tidak melanggar aturan main. Pembatalan ini mengandung konsekuensi om Cahyo tidak bisa ikut lagi dalam Ogata Shiro GO ini. Jadi kalau kelak ada minat terhadap shiro ini tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian GO
> 
> Selanjutnya, om Cahyo bisa ikut serta dalam Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO karena sifatnya yang terbuka hingga akhir penilaian nanti. Hanya saja tetap harus mengikuti aturan main Taniguchi Mako Sanke (termasuk harga  ). Silakan diposting aja pilihannya
> 
> Mudah - mudahan ini bisa jadi solusi yang baik buat semuanya karena bagi peserta 2nd National GO ini akan mengurangi satu pesaing sedangkan bagi peserta Taniguchi Mako Sanke akan semakin mendekatkan pada Lucky Draw ("tinggal 4 ekor lagi")


om ajik semangat sm lucky drawnya nih ? hehehe
atau ambil pengganti di shiro ini pak sayangkan ini ada eventnya dan ambil juga sankenya   ::  saran loh  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Lapor.. barusan aja nyetor cicilan.. (ampir aja lupa lagi...  :P )

----------


## edwin

hehehe....sy juga ikutan om datta... lupa juga punya ikan di tempat lain.... 
udah sy trf juga cicilan ke-2 nya ya om sugi....
kyknya wkt itu om sugi mau post rekapan pembayarannya deh....kalo sy gk ditagih, bisa kebablasan lupanya nih....  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear Participants,

Sesuai dengan PMnya ke saya, Nachacha (om Cahyo) mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan mengalihkan pilihannya ke Taniguchi Mako Sanke GO. Dengan demikian peserta 2nd National Grow Out Event 2009 ini menjadi:

*REKAPITULASI PESERTA
2nd NATIONAL GO EVENT 2009
27 Juli 2009*

OS - 03 --> Tiny --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 05 --> cadangan
OS - 06 --> edwin, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 10 --> valmh, tunai --> rp 2,250,000 
OS - 11 --> dickytob, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 13 --> cadangan
OS - 15 --> rvidella (dodo), tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 17 --> mrbunta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
*OS - 19 (died)--> nachacha, angsur --> rp 2,250,000 --> mengundurkan diri* 
OS - 20 --> kete, tunai --> rp, 2,250,000
OS - 21 --> datta, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 22 --> cadangan 
OS - 23 --> irsan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 24 --> kokok/bayu, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 26 --> robby iwan, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 29 --> dickytob, angsur ---> rp 2,250,000
OS - 31 --> iggy, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 32 --> adepe, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 33 --> odil kokoy, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 34 --> luki, tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 37 --> cadangan
OS - 38 --> aboed, angsur --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 39 --> teguh java koi  tunai --> rp 2,250,000
OS - 40 --> abiserpong, tunai --> rp 2,250,000

OS - 18 --> edward, suiporter partisan (tidak bertanding)  ::  

Total Peserta: 19 + 1
Total Cadangan: 04
Total booked: 24
Tewas: 2
Available: 14

----------


## odil kokoy

Lapor udah transfer cicilan ke 3, sekali lagi lunassss he...he....  ::

----------


## Kete

Lapor pak ! Dah transfer lunas td siang OS-20

----------


## Soegianto

ok ok 
tq  :: 

sy hr ini ke wijaya lihat ikannya serem2 jadi banyak kandidat baru utk bersaing diakhir acara ini

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Besok, Selasa (11/ ::  akan dilakukan pengukuran dan pemotretan shiro - shiro ini. Bagi yang berminat melihat ditunggu di Wijaya ya. Tks

----------


## edwin

wah, gak sabar nih....kyk apa ya ikan saya sekolah disana?   ::

----------


## luki

tadi siang pengukuran shiro nya....
punya pak odil kokoy DASYAT....kalo di dealer dah 100 rb yen tuh pak.....
selamat pak hasan.......
mata elang nih..... ajarin dong pak hasan.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> tadi siang pengukuran shiro nya....
> punya pak odil kokoy DASYAT....kalo di dealer dah 100 rb yen tuh pak.....
> selamat pak hasan.......
> mata elang nih..... ajarin dong pak hasan.....


Wah, rupanya sudah ada yang mengibarkan bendera putih ama jagoan baru ya. Tapi jangan takut peluang manjadi jagoan baru tetap terbuka buat yang lain. Ini shiro, bung!!

Masih banyak shiro bagus yang belum bertuan. Bila ada yang berminat booked segera karena sesuai aturan main bila order setelah up date (1-2 hari ini), harga sudah 2,5 juta

----------


## edwin

udah gk sabar nih liat update fotonya..... :P 
udh siap diposting om ajik?   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> tadi siang pengukuran shiro nya....
> punya pak odil kokoy DASYAT....kalo di dealer dah 100 rb yen tuh pak.....
> selamat pak hasan.......
> mata elang nih..... ajarin dong pak hasan.....



Pa Luki engga terbalik tuh , mestinya minta belajar sama pa Luki deh   ::  , or sama Oom 
Soegi yang banyak ngasi saran ke saya, saya mah cuma tebak-tebakan aja kalo milih ikan asal kena di hati gito lho.....   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by luki
> 
> tadi siang pengukuran shiro nya....
> punya pak odil kokoy DASYAT....kalo di dealer dah 100 rb yen tuh pak.....
> selamat pak hasan.......
> mata elang nih..... ajarin dong pak hasan.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


calon juara nih 2-2nya....sy punya kontet.....  ::

----------


## luki

> Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by luki
> 
> ...



yang calon juara itu , menurut saya :

1. Punya Pak Hasan Odil Kokoy
2. Punya Pak Hasan Odil Kokoy
3. Punya Datta

----------


## edwin

> [quo
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by odil kokoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wah, mantap nih punya om hasan, sampai calon kandidat juara 1&2 sekaligus.... kalo punya om dodo gimana om? foto kemaren juga kandidat juara kan?

----------


## Soegianto

msh banyak yg bs jd kandidat tenang saja sy br dr sana............perkembngannya baik  ::

----------


## Soegianto

taniguchi bilang shiro nya berkwalitas baik dia punya gen warna yg kental dan future ke depan menjanjikan
umeda bilang siro ini sekarang sudah enak dilihat dan akan lebih enak kalau dilihat di ukuran 45-50 cm
ayi w bilang utk shiro dengan kondisi spt ini cukup bagus
aan bilang mutu ikan ini hampir semua setara............. okelah utk dibuat 1 even

demikian ulasan sekilas kesimpulan pembicaraan di wijaya 18 agustus 09 pkl +- 16.30   ::

----------


## edwin

Amin......
Ditunggu hasil pengukurannya....

----------


## mrbunta

ommmmmmmmmm. bisa minta tolong di fotokan ikannya 1 per 1. pengen liat ikan ku jadi mode bagaimana   ::

----------


## luki

sabar ya oom oom.....

oom ajik nya lagi sibuk......ikan sudah di foto 1 per 1......

lagi di susun dulu sam oom ajik.....

di jamin pada seneng liat perkembangan dan perubahan nya....  ::

----------


## mrbunta

asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## dickytob

> asikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


idem   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sory ya om,
Sedikit terlambat. Koi sudah difoto dan diukur minggu lalu. Perkembangannya dramatis sampe saya bingung mengidentifikasinya. Masih ada 2 ekor lagi yg sy masih ragu. Proses identifikasi sedikit terhambat karena banyak kegiatan koi's. Paling lambat jumat saya posting, paling tidak yang sudah terindentifikasi dulu. Ditunggu aja ya

----------


## dickytob

> Sory ya om,
> Sedikit terlambat. Koi sudah difoto dan diukur minggu lalu. Perkembangannya dramatis sampe saya bingung mengidentifikasinya. Masih ada 2 ekor lagi yg sy masih ragu. Proses identifikasi sedikit terhambat karena banyak kegiatan koi's. Paling lambat jumat saya posting, paling tidak yang sudah terindentifikasi dulu. Ditunggu aja ya


wah ini krn ikannya apa kolamnya ya?  ::  
mantap2

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UP DATE The 2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*

Berikut Daftar Partisipannya (Foto diukur pada: (a). Rabu, 22 April 2009 (tidak diukur), (b). Selasa, 02 Juni 2009), (c). Selasa, 14 Agustus 2009

*PESERTA*

*OS-03 (Tiny): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm, (c) 25 cm*


*OS-06 (edwin): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 19 cm*


*OS-10 (valmh): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 22 cm*


*OS-15 (rvidella): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm, (c) 28 cm*


*OS-17 (mrbunta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 21 cm*


*OS-20 (kete): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*OS-21 (datta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 24 cm*


*OS-23 (irsan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm, (c) 26 cm*


*OS-24 (bayu/kokok): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 21 cm*


*OS-26 (robby iwan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm, (c) 21 cm*


*OS-29 (dickytob): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*OS-31 (iggy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm*


*OS-32 (adepe): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 22 cm*


*OS-33 (odil kokoy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm*


*OS-34 (luki): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*OS-38 (aboed): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm*


*OS-39 (TWS): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm*


*OS-40 (abiserpong): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm, (c) 28 cm*


*TIDAK IKUT BERTANDING*

*OS-18 (edward): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm, (c) 25 cm*


*RESERVED*

*OS-05 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm, (c) 24 cm*


*OS-13 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*OS-22 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm, (c) 26 cm*


*OS-37 (reserved): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 25 cm*


*BELUM BERTUAN*

*OS-01 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 22 cm*


*OS-02 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 22 cm*


*OS-04 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*OS-07 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm, (c) 20 cm* 


*OS-08 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm (c) 24 cm*


*OS-09 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm*


*OS-12 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 20 cm*


*OS-14 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm, (c) 26 cm*


*OS-16 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm*


*OS-25 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 18 cm*


*OS-27 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm, (c) 16 cm*


*OS-28 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 19 cm*


*OS-30 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*OS-35 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 12 cm, (c) 15 cm*


*OS-36 (available): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 23 cm*


*Total Peserta: 19
Total Cadangan: 04
Total booked: 23
Tewas: 2*
Available: 15

----------


## mrbunta

punyaku kok jadi batman   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> punyaku kok jadi batman


  ::   ::   ::   iwakmu dadi karasuuu   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Nah, itu semua up date nya.... Silakan dikomentari ya
Mudah2an gak ada yang keliru....
Khusus buat OS - 31 (iggy), saya harus ambil foto ulang karena foto yang ada g bagus (salah delete)   ::

----------


## edwin

om Ajik, OS-06 fotonya agak burem....ada yang lain?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> punyaku kok jadi batman


jadi batman bgs dong bisa ikut serial robin hehehe
tp kalau dia gow lg mungkin msh bs pecah pak belakangnya...............


utk iggy oke ktnya pak sy sdh sampaikan

----------


## adepe

OS32 polanya gak berubah sama sekali ya...

----------


## Tiny

> punyaku kok jadi batman


kalo gitu bagi suminya dikit buat OS-03 om hahah....

----------


## dickytob

saya jagoin yg ini

----------


## adepe

saya jagoin yg ini... hehehe...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Favorit Juni 2009:*


*Favorit Juli 2009:*


*Favorit Agustus 2009:*


Setuju? Bagaimana dengan September 2009? Atau pada judgement day Oktober 2009? Masihkah ketiganya akan bersaing? Atau bakal ada koi hitam (baca: kuda hitam)? Silakan posting prediksi anda   ::

----------


## kerogawa

yg favorit july.. gile body nya mantebb

----------


## aie

suka yg favorit agustus tuh ..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aie

om,itu ikan yg blm bertuan nasibnya ky mana yah?
apa dijual utk umum atw akn dilelang pd saat penjurian?
tq .

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om,itu ikan yg blm bertuan nasibnya ky mana yah?
> apa dijual utk umum atw akn dilelang pd saat penjurian?
> tq .


Kalau ada yang berminat silakan saja, tetapi sesuai aturan main harga setelah di up date Rp 2,500,000, atau mau diambil semua? nego aja langsung ke p soegi... Kalau bisa dikeluarkan secepatnya dari kolam malah lebih bagus karena kolam sudah semakin sesak dengan pertumbuhan mereka. Saya butuh ruang lebih besar untuk mem"push" mereka

----------


## luki

biasa nya oom rova nih yang paling jago prediksi......
di GO sebelah aja...prediksi nya betul semua....

ayo oom Rova......tolong di terawang dong.......

kalo penerawangan saya tetep ke punya pak hasan odil kokoy atau  punya datta.....

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by aie
> 
> om,itu ikan yg blm bertuan nasibnya ky mana yah?
> apa dijual utk umum atw akn dilelang pd saat penjurian?
> tq .
> 
> 
> Kalau ada yang berminat silakan saja, tetapi sesuai aturan main harga setelah di up date Rp 2,500,000, atau mau diambil semua? nego aja langsung ke p soegi... Kalau bisa dikeluarkan secepatnya dari kolam malah lebih bagus karena kolam sudah semakin sesak dengan pertumbuhan mereka. Saya butuh ruang lebih besar untuk mem"push" mereka



jd harga per ekor ikan yg blm bertuan rp.2.500.000 ya om?

----------


## edwin

> biasa nya oom rova nih yang paling jago prediksi......
> di GO sebelah aja...prediksi nya betul semua....
> 
> ayo oom Rova......tolong di terawang dong.......
> 
> kalo penerawangan saya tetep ke punya pak hasan odil kokoy atau  punya datta.....


setuju pak, shiro om hasan ama om datta bisa jadi primadona nih....

----------


## Rova

coba ya kalo gak salah...

----------


## Rova

tategoinya...

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by aie
> 
> ...


ya ....... atau mau di borong ?anggota kois dpt pot 15% loh  ::

----------


## luki

pak hasan odil kokoy.....

tgl 30 kan ada one day show di rancamaya.....
bawa pak.....siapa tau dapet champion....  ::   :: 

sekalian juga punya datta......

----------


## odil kokoy

> pak hasan odil kokoy.....
> 
> tgl 30 kan ada one day show di rancamaya.....
> bawa pak.....siapa tau dapet champion....  
> 
> sekalian juga punya datta......


Ide yg oke juga, buat pembuktian bahwa ikan GO bukan ikan kacangan he...he... tapi apa boleh engga sama panitia serta siapa yang menghandle?    ::   ::  saya sendiri kayanya kaga bisa soale di Bogor gitu... :P

----------


## Soegianto

kayaknya jangan di bawa pak hehe 1 lagi di push makan nya gak sempat puasa ke 2 gak ada yg handle ............
btw info sekarang bodynya dasyat2 ,,,,,, top d keepingan nya om ajik  ::  salut,,,,,,,,
sy sampai terkaget kaget...........

----------


## Soegianto

seru nih  ada go shiro omo juga bisa buat pembelajaran yg baik  ::

----------


## Soegianto

wah koq sepii ............pada kemana nich ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hari Sabtu kemaren, saya sempat panjang lebar bercakap - cakap dengan Ogata. Saya juga sempat menunjukan up date perkembangan koi - koi dalam batch ini. Ogata kelihatan kaget dengan perkembangan beberapa koi dan minta dikirimkan foto - fotonya. Dia bilang, pertumbuhan koi di Indonesia kadang - kadang jauh lebih baik dibandingkan di Jepang. Paling bisa, om Ogata ini ya   ::

----------


## Kokok

Ogata san nggak ngerti gimana nanyain siapa sih yang keeping? kira kira begitu om Ajik, soalnya minggunya saya juga ketemu hihihi  ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

tadi siang main ke wijaya....liat shiro nya....

ada beberapa shiro yang improve.......

kayak nya bakal ketat nih penjurian nya......   ::

----------


## teguh ws

> Hari Sabtu kemaren, saya sempat panjang lebar bercakap - cakap dengan Ogata. Saya juga sempat menunjukan up date perkembangan koi - koi dalam batch ini. Ogata kelihatan kaget dengan perkembangan beberapa koi dan minta dikirimkan foto - fotonya. Dia bilang, pertumbuhan koi di Indonesia kadang - kadang jauh lebih baik dibandingkan di Jepang. Paling bisa, om Ogata ini ya


Ogata bakalan lebih kaget kalau tahu kolam yang dipakai adalah kolam baru ketika ikan masuk.....
KOI's memang bisa aja...........  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

[quote=teguh ws]


> Hari Sabtu kemaren, saya sempat panjang lebar bercakap - cakap dengan Ogata. Saya juga sempat menunjukan up date perkembangan koi - koi dalam batch ini. Ogata kelihatan kaget dengan perkembangan beberapa koi dan minta dikirimkan foto - fotonya. Dia bilang, pertumbuhan koi di Indonesia kadang - kadang jauh lebih baik dibandingkan di Jepang. Paling bisa, om Ogata ini ya


Ogata bakalan lebih kaget kalau tahu kolam yang dipakai adalah kolam baru ketika ikan masuk.....
KOI's memang bisa aja...........  ::   :: [/quote:3mkp87y5]
Bener om, kerja keras biar gak booming nih. Tiap minggu supply bakteri. Dua minggu terakhir ganti air pake air gunung. Itu semua ata nasehat para sekondan. Hehehe

----------


## teguh ws

[quote=Ajik Raffles][quote="teguh ws":key6mswx]


> Hari Sabtu kemaren, saya sempat panjang lebar bercakap - cakap dengan Ogata. Saya juga sempat menunjukan up date perkembangan koi - koi dalam batch ini. Ogata kelihatan kaget dengan perkembangan beberapa koi dan minta dikirimkan foto - fotonya. Dia bilang, pertumbuhan koi di Indonesia kadang - kadang jauh lebih baik dibandingkan di Jepang. Paling bisa, om Ogata ini ya


Ogata bakalan lebih kaget kalau tahu kolam yang dipakai adalah kolam baru ketika ikan masuk.....
KOI's memang bisa aja...........  ::   :: [/quote:key6mswx]
Bener om, kerja keras biar gak booming nih. Tiap minggu supply bakteri. Dua minggu terakhir ganti air pake air gunung. Itu semua ata nasehat para sekondan. Hehehe[/quote:key6mswx]
Itu mah bukan kerja keras saja mas Ajik.....
Tiap minggu supply bakteri dan dua minggu terakhir ganti air gunung.....pasti kantong yang jadi keras...
Jangan-jangan stock bakteri di tempat teman saya di bilangan Makaliwe sana habis diborong ya.....  ::   ::

----------


## gomaidy

Pak Teguh

bisa aja kasih komen. he...he.

----------


## teguh ws

::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

yg jelas jd top om  ::   ::   ::

----------


## teguh ws

Bisa jadi referensi yah.....
Apalagi kalau ada yang melaporkan aspek kolamnya, keepingnya dan ikannya di majalah KOI's edisi berikutnya nanti...pasti mantabs..!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Bisa jadi referensi yah.....
> Apalagi kalau ada yang melaporkan aspek kolamnya, keepingnya dan ikannya di majalah KOI's edisi berikutnya nanti...pasti mantabs..!


ditunggu laporannya ya om ajik   ::

----------


## edwin

lapor om sugi, barusan sy byr sisa cicilan ikannya Rp. 750.000.(OS-06). 
karena sy selalu lupa, sebelum libur lebaran dan jadi amnesia, lunasin dulu deh.... 
btw, kalo sy lupa punya ikan ini, tolong diingetin juga ya om....heheheh
makasih om...  ::

----------


## teguh ws

> lapor om sugi, barusan sy byr sisa cicilan ikannya Rp. 750.000.(OS-06). 
> karena sy selalu lupa, sebelum libur lebaran dan jadi amnesia, lunasin dulu deh.... 
> btw, kalo sy lupa punya ikan ini, tolong diingetin juga ya om....heheheh
> makasih om...


Laporan diterima.
Om soegih,....jangan lupa potongan 5% untuk yang menerima laporan..  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by edwin
> 
> lapor om sugi, barusan sy byr sisa cicilan ikannya Rp. 750.000.(OS-06). 
> karena sy selalu lupa, sebelum libur lebaran dan jadi amnesia, lunasin dulu deh.... 
> btw, kalo sy lupa punya ikan ini, tolong diingetin juga ya om....heheheh
> makasih om... 
> 
> 
> Laporan diterima.
> Om soegih,....jangan lupa potongan 5% untuk yang menerima laporan..


jangan 5% pak, 10% aja, nanti 5% nya balikin ke saya :P

----------


## Ajik Raffles

FYI, 15 ekor Ogata Shiro yang belum bertuan dipindahkan dari kolam agar ada ruang lebih besar bagi para peserta GO untuk tumbuh lebih cepat.   ::

----------


## Kokok

good idea om Ajik, biar bantu ikanku mengejar ketinggalan   ::

----------


## edwin

> good idea om Ajik, biar bantu ikanku mengejar ketinggalan


sama om.....ikan saya juga....
asal jangan makin ketinggalan aja ya growthnya...hehehehe

----------


## Kokok

Lawannya berat-berat om, makanya milihnya pinter-pinter, jumbonya, suminya, shirojinya, odomenyalah , abot dech   ::

----------


## Soegianto

masih suasana lebaran nih terimakasih buat yg sdh transf dan lunas ,,,buat yg belom ayo ayo hehehehe
 ::

----------


## Kokok

aku udah lho om, dua duanya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ya om yg sdh trim..hehe

----------


## dattairadian

Lapor... hari ini tadi saya sudah transfer, sekaligus pelunasan ikan saya... terima kasih   ::

----------


## Soegianto

ok pak trim

----------


## luki

2 minggu lagi nih penjurian nya......

siapa ya........  ::   ::   ::

----------


## abiserpong

> *UP DATE The 2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*
> 
> Berikut Daftar Partisipannya (Foto diukur pada: (a). Rabu, 22 April 2009 (tidak diukur), (b). Selasa, 02 Juni 2009), (c). Selasa, 14 Agustus 2009
> 
> *PESERTA*
> 
> *OS-03 (Tiny): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm, (c) 25 cm*
> 
> 
> ...


Ada 19 peserta..... yang paling siap tanggal 12 september ini......   ::   ::  .....  ::

----------


## boby_icon

> Ada 19 peserta..... yang paling siap tanggal 12 september ini......    .....




 :: 

ini saingannya

----------


## luki

1 minggu lagi nih ......

pak hasan......
siap siap karantina 2 ekor pak....  ::   ::

----------


## odil kokoy

> 1 minggu lagi nih ......
> 
> pak hasan......
> siap siap karantina 2 ekor pak....



Walah pa Luki cuma berandai andai saja neih  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Kemaren koi - koi ini diangkat dan dipindahkan ke fiber sebagai persiapan penjurian besok. Entah bagaimana persis kejadiannya, satu ekor shiro melompat keluar bak dan tewas tanpa disadari petugas-petugas yang memindahkan koi - koi itu. Pagi tadi bangkai koi ditemukan padahal fiber dalam keadaan tertutup jaring. Setelah proses identifikasi diketahui korban adalah "si batman" mrbunta. Mohon maaf atas kejadian ini. Sesuai aturan main, mrbunta berhak atas penggantian baik koi yang belum terpilih maupun reserve. Berhubung koi yg belum terpilih sdh dikirim ke feikoi, maka availabilitynya msh menunggu konfirmasi p soegi dan tidak bisa diikutsertakan dalam penilaian. Kalau yg dipilih dari reserve masih bisa ikut penilaian tetapi asal dipilih sblm penilaian bsk. Untuk kasus ini mrbunta diperbolehkan memilih uang dikembalikan sesuai persetujuan dengan p soegi. Silakan mrbunta melakukan pilihan scptnya. Kalau pilihan dilakukan setelah penilaian, apapun pilihannya tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam penilaian. Sekali lagi mohon maaf dan terimakasih atas pengertiannya.

----------


## dickytob

turut berduka om gajah, semoga dapet gantinya yg lebih bagus

----------


## rvidella

> turut berduka om gajah, semoga dapet gantinya yg lebih bagus



sama om bunta

----------


## mrbunta

balik duit aja om.  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*HASIL PENJURIAN:*

Grand Champion: OS - 33 --> Odil Kokoy
Reserve Grand Champion: OS - 39 --> TWS

Best Tategoi 1: OS 15 --> Dodo
Best Tategoi 2: OS 23 --> Irsan
Best Tategoi 3: OS 34 --> Luki

Best Tategoi 2 & 3 diadakan khusus atas permintaan Juri Hiroshi Miyatake karena melihat banyak koi - koi ini yang punya prospek bagus.

Foto - foto up date akan dirilis secepatnya, soalnya foto - foto masih terbagi, ada yang di om eno TB ada yang di om bhana

Untuk peserta yang diluar kota, harap menunjuk siapa yang diminta bantuan untuk mengirim koi-nya agar bisa dilakukan koordinasi secepatnya

Terimakasih atas dukungan teman - teman semua. Dua puluh orang yang hadir menyaksikan proses penjurian sungguh animo yang luar biasa. Mohon maaf bila ada banyak kekurangan dan sampai bertemu pada GO berikutnya   ::

----------


## mrbunta

selamattttttttttt kepada para pemenang

----------


## luki

selamat pak Hasan Odil kokoy...
buy one get one nih......mantab
kalo hadiah nya ga suka....pm ya pak  ::   ::   ::  

selamat juga pak teguh dan om irsan.......

----------


## odil kokoy

> selamat pak Hasan Odil kokoy...
> buy one get one nih......mantab
> kalo hadiah nya ga suka....pm ya pak  
> 
> selamat juga pak teguh dan om irsan.......


He...he.... entar pa Luki, dilihat aja belon hadiahnya   ::  anyway thanks Bro Luki  yang udah memprediksi kemenangan ikan ini dan selalu membesarkan hati and thanks kepada semua rekan-rekan di koi-s. dan sukses selalu untuk Koi-s juga selamat kepada pa Teguh, pa Dodo, pa Irsan dan pa Luki  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> balik duit aja om.


duitnya kirim ke semarang yo jah   ::

----------


## irsan

> selamat pak Hasan Odil kokoy...
> buy one get one nih......mantab
> kalo hadiah nya ga suka....pm ya pak    
> 
> selamat juga pak teguh dan om irsan.......


trima kasih juga om luki, selamat juga buat om.. juga buat om odil kokoy om tws om do2

----------


## edwin

> *HASIL PENJURIAN:*
> 
> Grand Champion: OS - 33 --> Odil Kokoy
> Reserve Grand Champion: OS - 39 --> TWS
> 
> Best Tategoi 1: OS 15 --> Dodo
> Best Tategoi 2: OS 23 --> Irsan
> Best Tategoi 3: OS 34 --> Luki
> 
> ...


selamat kepada para pemenang.... memang ikan bagus, menambah ilmu buat saya nih menyaksikan foto growing ikan2 yang di GO ini... (terutama ikannya pak hasan, wah....... dahsyat banget om...memang pak hasan spesialis GO & KC nih...)
foto finalnya pasti akan diupdate ama pak Ajik, soalnya tadi udah difoto2 dan diukur....hehehe....

----------


## Soegianto

terlambat nih sy
selamet buat pemenang da semua peserta nya  ::

----------


## rvidella

> terlambat nih sy
> selamet buat pemenang da semua peserta nya


sibuk aja sih kemarenan ...   ::  

Thanks buat Pak Ajik, Pak Sugi Fei, seluruh panitia yang telah mengadakan acara ini dan yang telah merawat koi-koi kita ini ... Bravo!!!

----------


## dickytob

selamat buat para pemenang   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*FINAL UPDATE The 2nd NATIONAL GO 2009*

Berikut update koi, yang diukur pada:
(a). Rabu, 22 April 2009 (tidak diukur), 
(b). Selasa, 02 Juni 2009), 
(c). Selasa, 14 Agustus 2009
(d). Sabtu - Selasa, 10-13 Oktober 2009

*PESERTA*

*OS-03 (Tiny): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 17 cm, (c) 25 cm, (d). 33 cm*


*OS-06 (edwin): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 19 cm, (d) 24 cm*


*OS-10 (valmh): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 22 cm, (d) 29 cm*


*OS-15 (rvidella): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm, (c) 28 cm, (d). 35 cm*


*OS-17 (mrbunta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 21 cm, (d). tewas  * 


*OS-20 (kete): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 23 cm, (d) 30 cm*


*OS-21 (datta): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 24 cm, (d) 29 cm*
 

*OS-23 (irsan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 18 cm, (c) 26 cm, (d) 35 cm*


*OS-24 (bayu/kokok): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 14 cm, (c) 21 cm, (d) 30 cm*


*OS-26 (robby iwan): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm, (c) 21 cm, (d) 29 cm*


*OS-29 (dickytob): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 23 cm, (d) 31 cm*


*OS-31 (iggy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 13 cm, (d) 31 cm*


*OS-32 (adepe): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 15 cm, (c) 22 cm, (d) 29 cm*


*OS-33 (odil kokoy): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm, (d). 33 cm*


*OS-34 (luki): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 23 cm, (d). 30 cm*


*OS-38 (aboed): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm, (d). 32 cm*


*OS-39 (TWS): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 16 cm, (c) 24 cm, (d) 31 cm*


*OS-40 (abiserpong): ki - ka (a) unknown, (b) 19 cm, (c) 28 cm, (d) 37 cm*

----------


## Tiny

Selamat untuk para pemenang...
Saya sendiri puas dengan os 03.  Female, kulit putih mulus  :: 
Thanks and congratz for fantastic keeping ya om ajik  ::

----------


## dickytob

om Ajik update os 29 kok sama dengan os 26?   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om Ajik update os 29 kok sama dengan os 26?


Ooops, sorry...   ::   Udah diralat om   ::

----------


## bobo

ikan yang penuh dengan kejutan dan sinking sumi yang bisa muncul ditempat yang tidak dipetrkirakan.
Sukses buat panitia dan peserta ikan yang bagus

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*MOMEN PENJURIAN YANG MERIAH (1)*

*PERTARUNGAN UNTUK TAHTA GRAND CHAMPION*

18 ekor Ogata Shiro akan bertarung memperebutkan tempat terhormat. Mereka dibagi kedalam dua kelompok yang sama jumlahnya. Dari tiap kelompok akan diambil tiga terbaik yang akan menuju ke final. Inilah wajah para pesolek ....

Kelompok I



Kelompok II



Juri sangat serius mengamati koi - koi ini. Tampak Head Judge Mr. Hiroshi Miyatake (kiri) dan Mr Sinya Umeda (kanan). Para juri memuji pertumbuhan shiro - shiro ini...



Mr. Hiroshi Miyatake.....



Mr. Sinya Umeda...



Umeda-san mengangkat sendiri nominasi koi untuk merebut GC dan RGC. Tampak di belakangnya para bandar koi tetap asyik berbisnis....



Pertarungan untuk Tahta Grand Champion dimulai. OS - 34 vs OS - 39 bertarung ketat



Didiskusikan lagi...



Ubah posisi


Akhirnya, Grand Champion: OS - 34 (kiri) dan Reserve Grand Champion: OS - 39 (kanan)



*SELAMAT!!!*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*MOMEN PENJURIAN YANG MERIAH (2)*

*SAATNYA BEST TATEGOI*

Enam Kandidat bertarung....



Pertarungan lebih ketat sehingga di butuh pandangan asisten untuk mencari 1 dari 6 ekor penyandang Best Tategoi....



Peononton Ikut Tegang



Uniknya penjurian di KOI's, penonton boleh berdebat langsung dengan juri... 





Juri tidak bisa memutuskan pilihan hanya pada 1 ekor saja dan meminta agar ditetapkan 3 dari 6 ekor sebagai Best Tategoi...

Akhirnya: Best Tategoi 1: OS - 15 (kiri), Best Tategoi 2: OS-23 (Tengah), dan Best Tategoi 3: OD-33 (kanan)



*SEKALI LAGI SELAMAT & SAMPAI JUMPA PADA GO SELANJUTNYA*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> ikan yang penuh dengan kejutan dan sinking sumi yang bisa muncul ditempat yang tidak dipetrkirakan.
> Sukses buat panitia dan peserta ikan yang bagus


Ada banyak kejutan dalam GO ini, OS-37 adalah kandidat yang tidak pernah diperhitungkan sebelumnya tetapi menjadi koi hitam mengalahkan koi unggulan seperti OS-33, OS-15 dan bahkan OS - 22. Sesungguhnya ada beberapa lagi yang punya potensi bagus, seperti 6 kandidat best tategoi... Seandainya GO lebih lama bukan mustahil mereka akan bertarung juga... OS-24 adalah salah satu koi hitam petarung saya...  ::

----------


## irsan

om ajik, pada perebutan shiro tategoi terdapat 6 ekor shiro.. yang 3 ekor lagi itu mana aja ya om, buat pembelajaran buat saya.. trima kasih..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om ajik, pada perebutan shiro tategoi terdapat 6 ekor shiro.. yang 3 ekor lagi itu mana aja ya om, buat pembelajaran buat saya.. trima kasih..


Yang masuk nominasi Best Tategoi:
-. OS-15 (Best Tategoi I)
-. OS-23 (Best Tategoi II)
-. OS-34 (Best Tategoi III)
-. OS-24
-. OS-26
-. OS-05

OS-05 adalah reserve, seharusnya tidak ikut dinilai tetapi karena pagi itu saya harus segera melakukan persiapan acara KOI TALK 2 dan yang diminta tolong persiapan tidak bisa membedakan maka kedua ekor koi reserved ikut dinilai. Semula saya yakin keduanya tidak masuk tetapi perhitungan saya salah. Beruntung cuma masuk nominasi kalau kepilih terpaksa di drop deh   ::  Secara khusus saya memberi perhatian pada OS - 24. Saya yakin kalau waktunya lebih banyak, koi ini akan menyodok ke atas. Shiro memang luar biasa penuh kejutan. Saya yang terlibat keeping tiap hari merasa exciting melihatnya. Anyway, thanks buat teman - teman yang sudah mempercayai ikannya untuk di keeping. Semoga semuanya mendapatkan sesuatu dari kegiatan ini   ::

----------


## rvidella

thanks pak ajik

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UP DATE SHIRO - SHIRO YANG SUDAH & BELUM DI PICKED*

OS-03 --> Tiny --> picked by Tiny (12/10)
OS-06 --> edwin --> picked by edwin (12/10)
*OS-10 --> valmh --> no info*
OS-15 --> rvidella --> picked by dodo next week
*OS-20 --> kete --> no info*
OS-21 --> datta --> picked by datta (12/10)
OS-23 --> irsan --> picked by chivas (13/10)
OS-24 --> kokok --> Picked by kokok soon
*OS-26 --> RobbyIwan --> no info*
OS-29 --> dickytob --> picked by chivas (13/10)
OS-31 --> iggy --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
OS-32 --> adepe --> picked by adepe (12/10)
OS-33 --> odil kokoy --> picked by odil kokoy next week
OS-34 --> luki --> picked by luki (12/10)
OS-38 --> aboed --> pick by aboed next week
*OS-39 --> TWS --> no info*
OS-40 --> abiserpong --> picked by abiserpong (12/10)

Total Yang Belum di picked: 8 ekor

Mohon yang belum memberikan info kapan ikan akan diambil memberi kabar secepatnya... kasian koi stres sudah sekitar 1 minggu di fiber... dan puasa sekitar 10 hari..  ::

----------


## prasto

Hasil foto-fotonya oom Eno manteppp .....

Motret ikan yg bergerak terus menerus, namun gambar tetap tajam ....

----------


## dickytob

ikan manteb di keeping dg manteb jg 
thanks om Ajik  ::

----------


## rvidella

aku suka yang punya pak irsan
putihhhhhhhh

----------


## teguh ws

> selamat pak Hasan Odil kokoy...
> buy one get one nih......mantab
> kalo hadiah nya ga suka....pm ya pak    
> 
> selamat juga pak teguh dan om irsan.......


Terima kasih mas Luki, mas Ajik dan semua panitia. Selamat untuk para juara.
Kaget juga tadi di telp mas Ajik dan dikabari kalau os39 dapet RGC.

Besok jam 3an saya akan ke wijaya ambil ikan.

Tks.

----------


## chester

Congrats buat acara GO nya dan juga buat the winners terutama oom Luki yang berhasil mendapatkan 'dream shiro' nya he he he. Berdua dengan oom Eno, sudah mulai bisa bikin GC Club   ::   ::  Winenya utk diskusi wacana tsb sudah disiapkan.   ::   ::  Ntar kita undang Tepsit juga he he he.

Cheers

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Congrats buat acara GO nya dan juga buat the winners terutama oom Luki yang berhasil mendapatkan 'dream shiro' nya he he he. Berdua dengan oom Eno, sudah mulai bisa bikin GC Club    Winenya utk diskusi wacana tsb sudah disiapkan.    Ntar kita undang Tepsit juga he he he.
> 
> Cheers


Tinggal kita nih member GC Dreamer yang belum bisa join club   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UP DATE SHIRO - SHIRO YANG SUDAH & BELUM DI PICKED*

OS-03 --> Tiny --> picked by Tiny (12/10)
OS-06 --> edwin --> picked by edwin (12/10)
*OS-10 --> valmh --> no info*
OS-15 --> rvidella --> picked by dodo next week
*OS-20 --> kete --> no info*
OS-21 --> datta --> picked by datta (12/10)
OS-23 --> irsan --> picked by chivas (13/10)
OS-24 --> kokok --> Picked by kokok soon
*OS-26 --> RobbyIwan --> no info*
OS-29 --> dickytob --> picked by chivas (13/10)
OS-31 --> iggy --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
OS-32 --> adepe --> picked by adepe (12/10)
OS-33 --> odil kokoy --> picked by odil kokoy next week
OS-34 --> luki --> picked by luki (12/10)
OS-38 --> aboed --> pick by aboed next week
OS-39 --> TWS --> picked by TWS (17/10)
OS-40 --> abiserpong --> picked by abiserpong (12/10)

Total Yang Belum di picked: 7 ekor. Besok semuanya saya kembalikan ke kolam

----------


## luki

> Congrats buat acara GO nya dan juga buat the winners terutama oom Luki yang berhasil mendapatkan 'dream shiro' nya he he he. Berdua dengan oom Eno, sudah mulai bisa bikin GC Club    Winenya utk diskusi wacana tsb sudah disiapkan.    Ntar kita undang Tepsit juga he he he.
> 
> Cheers


wah seru juga nih diskusi pake wine....
lebih seru lagi jangan Tepsit yang di undang pak Ricky......
mending pak Eddy Nitto aja yg di undang....ilmu nya lebih tinggi dari Tepsit  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Originally Posted by chester
> 
> Congrats buat acara GO nya dan juga buat the winners terutama oom Luki yang berhasil mendapatkan 'dream shiro' nya he he he. Berdua dengan oom Eno, sudah mulai bisa bikin GC Club    Winenya utk diskusi wacana tsb sudah disiapkan.    Ntar kita undang Tepsit juga he he he.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> wah seru juga nih diskusi pake wine....
> lebih seru lagi jangan Tepsit yang di undang pak Ricky......
> mending pak Eddy Nitto aja yg di undang....ilmu nya lebih tinggi dari Tepsit


sippp lah....!!!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*UP DATE SHIRO - SHIRO YANG SUDAH & BELUM DI PICKED*

OS-03 --> Tiny --> picked by Tiny (12/10)
OS-06 --> edwin --> picked by edwin (12/10)
*OS-10 --> valmh --> no info*
OS-15 --> rvidella --> picked by dodo next week
*OS-20 --> kete --> no info*
OS-21 --> datta --> picked by datta (12/10)
OS-23 --> irsan --> picked by chivas (13/10)
OS-24 --> kokok --> Picked by kokok (17/10)
*OS-26 --> RobbyIwan --> no info*
OS-29 --> dickytob --> picked by chivas (13/10)
OS-31 --> iggy --> picked by feikoi (14/10)
OS-32 --> adepe --> picked by adepe (12/10)
OS-33 --> odil kokoy --> picked by odil kokoy (19/10)
OS-34 --> luki --> picked by luki (12/10)
OS-38 --> aboed --> pick by aboed next week
OS-39 --> TWS --> picked by TWS (17/10)
OS-40 --> abiserpong --> picked by abiserpong (12/10)

Total Yang Belum di picked: 5 ekor.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pemenang GC The 2nd KOI-S GO Event 2009, untuk kategori Shiro Utshuri...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Pemenang GC The 2nd KOI-S GO Event 2009, untuk kategori Shiro Utshuri...


ganteng euy
selamat yah

----------


## rvidella

selamat yah pak

Dodo

----------


## irsan

*Shiro Ogata Best Tategoi II, kondisi sekarang size 49cm, female*

----------


## dattairadian

> *Shiro Ogata Best Tategoi II, kondisi sekarang size 49cm, female*


bagus..

----------

